# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  NrI:ien lisäpalahanke

## kuukanko

HSL:n hallituksen ensi viikon esityslistalla on raitiovaunukaluston kehittämissuunnitelman muuttaminen niin, että 10 vanhempaa nivelraitiovaunua varustetaan peruskorjauksen yhteydessä matalalattiaisella väliosalla 2011 - 2012.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hyvä uutinen. Mielenkiintoista on arvioida, miten pitkään NrI - II kalustolla voi liikennöidä. Tuleekohan niistä samanlaisia klassikoita kuin Milanon Peter Wittit, Tukholman A24:t tai PCC-vaunut eräissä USA:n kaupungeissa.

Kyseessä on kuitenkin niin yleiseen tekniikkaan perustuva vaunu, että todennäköisesti varaosien tai vaihto-osien saatavuus voi olla varsin pitkään taattu.

----------


## 339-DF

Esityslistassa kerrotaan rehellisesti myös, että hankkeen tarkoituksena on pidentää ruuhkan vuorovälejä. Jää sitten jokaisen itse arvioitavaksi, parantuuko kokonaispalvelu vai ei. Ainakin jossain vaiheessa nämä neljä vuoroa oli tarkoitus ottaa seiskalta, jolla olisi sitten kautta päivän 10 min vuoroväli. Jotta tämä käytännössä onnistuu, vaatii se myös tehostamistoimia ja nopeutusta.

Itse suhtaudun tuohon varovaisen myönteisesti. Töpövaunuista on aika päästä pikku hiljaa eroon. Pasilan syöttöyhteyksiä metroon tuo kuitenkin heikentää, ellei seiskaa sillä osuudella jotenkin tueta.

Vaikka voihan toki olla, ettei niitä ruuhkia lopulta seiskalta otetakaan.

----------


## vristo

Itse pidän tätä hanketta erittäin hyvänä ja tuo rutkasti lisävuosia jo lähes 40-vuotiaille nivelvaunuille. Hankehan muistuttaa kovasti mannheimilaisien vastaavaa, jolloin 1990-luvun alkupuoliskolla, 1960-luvun alkupuolelta kotoisin olevat saneerattiin ja varustettiin matalalla välipalalla. Hienoa!

Mitä tuohon vuorovälin pitenemiseen ja pidempien yksikköjen käyttöön tulee, niin sehän on ollut yksi keskeisimpiä asioita, kun tälläkin foorumilla on keskusteltu raitioliikenteen talouden kuin myöskin liikenteen tehostamisesta. 

Pidän tätä hanketta merkittävänä Helsingin raitioliikenteen kannalta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:26 ----------




> Vaikka voihan toki olla, ettei niitä ruuhkia lopulta seiskalta otetakaan.


Mun mielestäni tuossa puhutaan juuri linjojen h4 ja h10 ruuhkavuoroista. Pieni lainaus hankkeenkuvaustekstistä:




> Väliosallisten vaunujen suurempaa kokoa on hyödynnetty ensivaiheessa lisäkapasiteettina kuormitetuilla raitiolinjoilla 4 ja 10. Suurempien vaunujen avulla voidaan toisaalta hieman pidentää ruuhkan tiheimpiä vuorovälejä ruuhka-ajan vaunumäärän pienentämiseksi sekä linjojen keskinäisen tahdistamisen ja vakiominuuttisten aikataulujen aikaansaamiseksi. Vuorovälien muuttaminen edellyttää kapasiteetiltaan yhdenmukaisen kaluston käyttöä kullakin linjalla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Esityslistassa kerrotaan rehellisesti myös, että hankkeen tarkoituksena on pidentää ruuhkan vuorovälejä. Jää sitten jokaisen itse arvioitavaksi, parantuuko kokonaispalvelu vai ei.


Ymmärtääkseni Mansku on nykyisellään siinä tilassa, että vuorovälin kasvattaminen voi ihan hyvin lyhentää matka-aikoja enemmän kuin 1-2 minuutin vuorovälin pidennys niitä pidentää (eli 30-60s). Ei itse asiassa ole ollenkaan vaikea uskoa moista. Varsinkin jos vuorovälin tuomaa pelivaraa aletaan hyödyntä aktiivisesti nopeutushankkeessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Esityslistaa ei mielestäni voi tulkita vriston esittämällä tavalla. Tasavuoroväleiksi on kaiketi ajateltu meillä 5 ja 10 ("varalla" 7,5?), jolloin linjoilla 4 ja 10 olisi tuo 5 min. Aiemmin olen myös kuullut sellaisia arvioita, että em. linjoilla välipalojen tuoma lisäkapasiteetti tulee ruuhkassa hyvin käyttöön jo 5 min vuorovälillä. 

Siksi oma tulkintani on, että välipalojakin käytettäisiin lähinnä kohottamaan sekavuorovälisiä linjoja siihen kymppiin. Maininta seiskasta perustuu terveisiin suunnittelijoilta.

Otto, jos matkustetaan pitkiä matkoja ja jos todella tehostetaan Manskun etuuksia, niin kokonaismatka-aika voi lyhentyä. Laskin joskus Munkka-keskusta, jolloin 7 min vuorovälillä olisi aina nopeammin perillä kuin 5 min vv:lla, silloinkin kun tulee pysäkille vaunun juuri lähdettyä. Tämä kuitenkin edellyttää sitä, että Manskun nopeutustoimenpiteet ja ehkä Topeliuksen ratakin oikeasti pitää tehdä.

----------


## risukasa

Oman vuorovälin löytäminen eri linjojen kesken on mennyt lyhyiden vuorovälien takia vaikeaksi varsinkin Manskulla. Jos ei ole ketään edessä, niin esimerkiksi 7B voi kiriä Kelalta Stockalle neljä minuuttia, toisaalta jos kymppi tulee Huopalahdesta päin etuajassa, niin sen perässä saatetaan jurrutella pari minuuttia myöhässä koko tuo väli. Nykyisissä aikatauluissa ruuhka-aikaan on eliminoitu näiden väärään väliin joutumisten aiheuttamaa haittaa laittamalla aikatauluun löysää tämä muutama minuutti, ettei väärään väliin joutunut vaunu jää pahasti myöhään.

Vuorovälien pidentämisillä ja muutenkin porrastuksen parantamisella on tosiaankin saavutettavissa selviä matka-aikasäästöjä.  Ja linjoilla kuten 4 ja 10 pitäisi myös jatkossa lisätä kapasiteettia kytkemällä vaunuja yhteen eikä lisäämällä vuoroja, jolloin säästetään myös ruuhkatyötunneissa. Tietysti vielä erikseen tulevat harvemman vuorovälin antamat mahdollisuudet valoetuuksien toteuttamisessa.

----------


## Kaid

> Esityslistassa kerrotaan rehellisesti myös, että hankkeen tarkoituksena on pidentää ruuhkan vuorovälejä. Jää sitten jokaisen itse arvioitavaksi, parantuuko kokonaispalvelu vai ei. Ainakin jossain vaiheessa nämä neljä vuoroa oli tarkoitus ottaa seiskalta, jolla olisi sitten kautta päivän 10 min vuoroväli.


Seiskaa itse lähes päivittäin käyttävänä en lainkaan pahastuisi linjan siirtymistä 10 minuutin tasavuoroväliin. En nyt turhaan ala tähän listaamaan tasavuorovälin kaikkia hyviä puolia kun kaikki ne kuitenkin tietävät. Joka tapauksessa vuorojen vähennys seiskalta olisi tässä mielessä selkeä parannus - toivottavasti tämä tulee myös toteutumaan.

----------


## iiko

> Mun mielestäni tuossa puhutaan juuri linjojen h4 ja h10 ruuhkavuoroista. Pieni lainaus hankkeenkuvaustekstistä:


Ja olikos sille muuten jotain syytä, ettei pitkät Mannet pahemmin ajele nelosella taikka kympillä? Aika pöljää jos syy neloselta puuttumiseen on se, ettei nauhassa ole 4T:tä.

----------


## Kaid

> Ja olikos sille muuten jotain syytä, ettei pitkät Mannet pahemmin ajele nelosella taikka kympillä? Aika pöljää jos syy neloselta puuttumiseen on se, ettei nauhassa ole 4T:tä.


Tästä on muistaakseni tällä foorumilla ollut juttua, että pitkiä manneja ei laiteta neloselle, koska niillä on vaikeuksia pysyä aikataulussa, mikä voi nykyisillä aikatauluilla olla isompikin ongelma jos vuorot sumppuuntuvat.

Käytännön syy on varmaankin siinä, että manneja säilytetään Koskelassa (ja ne hankittiin aikana, jolloin vaunut eivät normaalisti kiertäneet hallien välillä), joten vain Koskelan kuljettajilla on mannekoulutus. Jos näin on, on järkevämpää ajattaa manneja Koskelan linjoilla kuin siirtää niitä Töölöön ja antaa Töölön kuljettajille koulutusta kokonaan uuteen vaunutyyppiin. (Vai olenko aiavan hakoteillä tämän ajatuksen kanssa?).

----------


## Ferrivia strataria

> Käytännön syy on varmaankin siinä, että manneja säilytetään Koskelassa (ja ne hankittiin aikana, jolloin vaunut eivät normaalisti kiertäneet hallien välillä), joten vain Koskelan kuljettajilla on mannekoulutus. Jos näin on, on järkevämpää ajattaa manneja Koskelan linjoilla kuin siirtää niitä Töölöön ja antaa Töölön kuljettajille koulutusta kokonaan uuteen vaunutyyppiin. (Vai olenko aiavan hakoteillä tämän ajatuksen kanssa?).


Suurimmalla osalla kuljettajista, myös Töölön puolella, on ns. mannekoulutus, mutta se on hankittu aikana, jolloin niitä ajettiin kammella. Nykyiseen servokahvaan taas osalta kuskeista koulutus puuttuu, tosin viimeisetkin ovat sen saamassa. Näin ollen se ei olisi esteenä mannejen tuomiseen Töölööseen.

Mutta tuo aikataulussa pysymisen hankaluus voi toki olla syynä, noiden vanhojen rouvien kiihtyvyys/hidastuvuus eivät vastaa nykypäivän olosuhteita. Tosin Töölön linjoilla tuota ajoaikaa on suhteessa enemmän kuin joillakin Koskelan linjoilla.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Minä en ilahtuisi, jos seiskalta karsittaisiin vuoroja. Tasaista vuoroväliä isompi ilo on se, että odotusaika pysäkillä on lyhyempi. 
Vaikka vaunut olisivat pidennettyjä, niin jos matka-aika ei yhtään lyhenisi, niin ainoa etu olisi, että vaunussa on ehkä enemmän tilaa, tosin harvempi vuoroväli aiheuttaisi sen, että lisätilalle olisi myös enemmän käyttäjiä.
Mieluimmin siis odotan seiskaa aamulla 7min ja käytän matkaan 15min, kun odottelen 10 ja käytän matkaan 15min.

Sinänsä on mielenkiintoista kuulla, miten liikenteen karsiminen parantaa palvelua. Onko kolmosen ratikan palvelu parempi sunnuntaisin 12min väleillä kuin entisillä 10min väleillä? Onko bussin 18 palvelu parempi nykyisillä 15min väleillä kuin aiemmilla 7-8 min ruuhkaväleillä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minä en ilahtuisi, jos seiskalta karsittaisiin vuoroja. Tasaista vuoroväliä isompi ilo on se, että odotusaika pysäkillä on lyhyempi.


Tasatahtiaikatauluthan perustuvat juuri siihen, että odotusaika pysäkillä olisi lyhyempi, koska valtaosa tuntisi käyttämiensä linjojen ohitusajat. Isommilla yksiköillä voisi monta Helsingin raitiolinjaa muuttaa tasatahtiaikatauluihin, jolloin sama (tai jopa parempi) palvelu tuotettaisiin vähemmillä vuoroilla.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

En tiedä, onko asiaa tutkittu, mutta minä en matkustajana ole kiinnostunut siitä, muistanko minuutilleen ajat oikein, vaan siitä, että pääsen mahdollisimman nopeasti eteenpäin.
Ratikkapysäkille tullaan sattumanvaraisesti, isot massat eivät opettele seiskan tai jonkun muun aikatauluja ulkoa. Ja vaikka opettelisivatkin: huonompaa palvelua on de facto pidempi vuoroväli, jollei vuorovälin pidennystä kompensoida sillä, että matkustusaika lyhenee. Ehkäpä matkustajan näkökulma olisi tärkeää ottaa esille, eikä jokin teoreettinen matemaattinen malli.

Minun palveluni ei parane, jos vuoroväli pitenee ja mikään muu ei muutu. Ehkä jonkun muun palvelu paranee.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En tiedä, onko asiaa tutkittu, mutta minä en matkustajana ole kiinnostunut siitä, muistanko minuutilleen ajat oikein, vaan siitä, että pääsen mahdollisimman nopeasti eteenpäin.
> Ratikkapysäkille tullaan sattumanvaraisesti, isot massat eivät opettele seiskan tai jonkun muun aikatauluja ulkoa.


On kaksi syytä, miksi ihmiset eivät opettele aikatauluja ulkoa. Ensimmäinen on, että se voi olla turhan vaikeaa: jos vaikka vuoroväli on 7 min. niin lähtöajat jollain tunnilla voisivat olla vaikka 1, 8, 15,22, 29, 36, 43, 50 ,57 ja seuraavalla tunnilla taas jotain muuta. Eihän tuollaista Erkkikään muista. Toisekseen jos aikataulut heittävät muutamallakin minuutilla, niin tuon kokoluokan vuorovälillä ei aikataulujen tietämisestä ole mitään hyötyä, sillä pysäkille pitää kuitenkin tulla muutamaa minuuttia etuajassa, jolloin odotusaika on melkeinpä sama kuin keskimääräinen odotusaika, kun pysäkille tullaan satunnaiseen aikaan.

Siispä: jos ensinnä noudatetaan tasatahtiaikataulua, eli vuoroväli on joku tunnin selkeä murto-osa, käytännössä 5, 10, 15, 20 tai 30 min, niin aikataulu on aina täsmälleen sama joka tunnilla ja on muutenkin helppo muistaa. Se on vaikkapa 02, 12, 22, 32, 42, 52 eli muotoa x:y2. Jos ja siis jos liikennöinti on täsmällistä, niin palvelu aivan oikeasti paranee samaan aikaan kun liikennöintikustannukset pienenevät. Tasatahtisen aikataulun oppivat käytännössä kaikki linjaa ja pysäkkiä säännöllisesti käyttävät. Varsinkin jos aikataulujen tiedottamiseen kiinnitetään huomiota.

Mutta kuten sanoit: jos mikään muu ei muutu, niin vuorovälin harventaminen tosiaankin vain huonontaa palvelua. Tässä kokoluokassa huononnus ei kuitenkaan ole oleellinen ja sen voi perustella syntyneillä säästöillä. Edullisemmat liikennöintikustannukset tarkoittavat myös edullisempia lippuhintoja ja sitä kautta myös matkustajat hyötyvät.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Huononnus ei ole oleellinen?

Yksikään huononnus ei koskaan ole "oleellinen". Kas kummaa vaan kun vertailee vuoden 2001, 2002 tai jopa 2006 aikataulukirjaa, niin hurja määrä on vähentynyt liikennettä ratikoilla. Niinpä siis "epäoleellisista" huononnuksista tuleekin isoja oleellisia huononnuksia.  Kouluesimerkki on vaikkapa h18, jonka aikataulua vuodelta 2001 juuri katselin. Ei uskoisi, jos ei tietäisi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Huononnus ei ole oleellinen?


Riippuu tietysti vähän tilanteesta, mutta niin kauan kun vuoroväli on alta 5 min, niin ei mitään väliä ja kun alta 10 min, niin tilanne on ihan kohtuullinen ja täsmällisyys korvaisi pidennyksen noin vaan.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tilanne on itseasiassa aika kohtuuton, jos vuosi vuodelta vähennetään joukkoliikennettä, kuten mainitsin esim. bussin h18 osalta. 10 vuoroväli ei perustele itseään kuin sunnuntaisin tai lauantaisin tai ehkä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, ellei sitten aikakompensaatio matkustajalle ole niin hyvä, että 10min kannattaa odotella.
Mikäli meno jatkuu entisellään, niin 10min odottelu nilkuttavaa raitiovaunua ei ole kovin mielekästä ainakaan keskustan alueella. Täsmällisyys kun ei minun matka-aikaani lyhennä yhtään. Eli jos se vaunu tulee tasan 10.12 ja matka-aika on 15min, olen 10min odotuksen uhalla sidottu kuuteen hetkeen tunnissa. Tosiasiassa siis matkustajan on tästä "täsmällisyydestä" hyötyäkseen oltava itse todella täsmällinen.

Jos matkustajan asema ei mitenkään parane vuorovälien pidentyessä ja ainoa bonus on "täsmällisyys", niin eipä paljon houkuta. Tosin ensi vuonnakin vuorovälejä supistetaan lisää, eli tämä asiakaspalvelu paranee huomattavasti. Odotankin innolla, milloin saamme raitiolinjalle 4 arkena vaikkapa 15min välit, koska silloinhan palvelun on oltava kertakaikkiaan mahtavaa.

----------


## teme

Seiska nyt ei kuitenkaan ole kuin Länsi-Pasilassa ja pienellä pätkällä Mäkelänkatua ainoa linja ko. raiteilla. Eli esim. Mäkelänrinteessä on 5 min vuoroväli jos myös 1 kulkee 10 min vuorovälillä.

----------


## hylje

Liikennöinnin laatu on yleisesti ottaen hinnan funktio. Funktion kulmakerroin vaihtelee toiminnan toteutuksen mukaan. Rahaa on aina rajallisesti, joten laatua tulisi saada mahdollisimman paljon lähes samalla rahalla.

Palvelun laadun huonontaminen aina 10min vuoroväleihin asti on minimaalinen haitta jos se mahdollistaa vaunupäivien käytön paremmin. Missä vaunupäiviä sitten käytettäisiin? Helsingin raitioliikenne ei ole supistumassa, vaan laajenemassa sitä mukaa kuin kiskoja kesäisin lasketaan. Tehokkaampi liikenne mahdollistaa edullisen laajentamisen, kun kuljettajia eikä vaunuja tarvita niin paljoa lisää. Kiskot ja johdot ovat loppujen lopuksi varsin edullisia rakentaa.

Kun laajeneva raitioliikenne vielä pystyy korvaamaan jopa 20min vuorovälein ajettavia bussilinjoja (kuten edellämainittu h18), myös reaalista vuoroväliä parannetaan vastaavasti.

h18 on muuten käsittääkseni supistunut lähinnä Munkkivuoren eläköitymisen myötä: eläkeläiset eivät työmatkaile. Munkkivuori on eläköitynyt, koska asukkaat ovat vastustaneet lisärakentamista. Koska h18 on kantakaupungissa raitioliikenteen kanssa päällekkäistä (=harvakseltaan ajava h18 ei ole kantakaupunkilaisilta pois) ja Munkkivuori on h18:n latva, käytännössä Munkkivuoren kysyntä mitoittaa h18:n tarjonnan. Munkkivuoreen suunniteltu raitiotie tuo mukanaan lisärakentamista.

----------


## Kaid

> Minä en ilahtuisi, jos seiskalta karsittaisiin vuoroja. Tasaista vuoroväliä isompi ilo on se, että odotusaika pysäkillä on lyhyempi. 
> Vaikka vaunut olisivat pidennettyjä, niin jos matka-aika ei yhtään lyhenisi, niin ainoa etu olisi, että vaunussa on ehkä enemmän tilaa, tosin harvempi vuoroväli aiheuttaisi sen, että lisätilalle olisi myös enemmän käyttäjiä.
> Mieluimmin siis odotan seiskaa aamulla 7min ja käytän matkaan 15min, kun odottelen 10 ja käytän matkaan 15min.


Tätä mieltä olin minäkin, kunnus muutin 2000-luvun alkupuolella asumaan paikallisjunaradan varteen ja sellaisen joukkoliikennepalvelun piirin, jonka vuoroväli oli arkipäivänä aina 10 minuuttia. Viitaten herra Turusen ansiokkaaseen selitykseen tasavuoroväleistä yllä, jo muutamassa päivässä oppi helposti muistettavan aikataulun avulla menemään asemalle 1-2 minuuttia ennen junan saapumista. Toisinsanoen todellinen matka-aika lyheni, koska odotusaika minimoitiin. Nyt olen muuttanut takaisin raitioteitse palveltavalle alueelle ja verrattuna junien tasavuoroväliin seiskan (jaoman liikkumiseni kannalt aseiskaan verrannollisen ykkösen) epätasaiset vuorovälit tarkoittavat käytännössä sitä, että matka-aikani opiskelupaikalleni on _pidentynyt_ verrattuna Kannelmäessä asumiseen, vaikka asun fyysisesti yli puolet lähempänä. Osittain tämän toki selittää myös helsinkiläisen raitiovaunun hitaus verrattuna paikallisjunaan, mutta hyvin merkittävä ovat myös pidentyneet odotusajat pysäkillä, koska helposti muistettavaa aikataulua ei ole ja pysäkille pitää mennä odottamaan huomattavasti aiemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tiedä, onko asiaa tutkittu, mutta minä en matkustajana ole kiinnostunut siitä, muistanko minuutilleen ajat oikein, vaan siitä, että pääsen mahdollisimman nopeasti eteenpäin.


On. Kun vuoroväli on enintään 67 minuuttia, ihmiset eivät välitä tai tiedä aikatauluista ja saapuvat pysäkille miten sattuu. Ja silloin odotusaika on keskimäärin puolet vuorovälistä ja maksimissaan vuoroväli + liikenteen epätäsmällisyys.

Eikä epätäsmällisyys ole yhdentekevä asia, vaan kiihtyvä ilmiö, kun jokin vuoro jää myöhään. Sillä myöhään jääneeseen vuoroon on enemmän tulijoita kuin tasaisen vuorovälin mukaan, koska ihmisiä ehtii tulla pysäkille enemmän kuin yhtä vuoroa varten pitäisi. Ja sitten pysäkkiaika venyy, vuoro jää jälleen enemmän myöhään ja kierre on valmis. Muutaman pysäkkivälin jälkeen edellinen vuoro saa myöhässä olevan kiinni, koska sillä on pysäkeillä normaalia vähemmän tulijoita ja se alkaa ajaa etuajassa. Lopulta peräkkäin on kaksi vuoroa: myöhässä olevan, joka on täynnä ja etuajassa oleva, joka on tyhjä.

Pidemmillä vuoroväleillä ihmiset alkavat noudattaa aikataula (tiedetään kokemuksesta, vaikka sinä väität, ettet ala noudattaa). Ja sitä paremmin, mitä helpompi aikataulu on muistaa. Kuten tasainen 10 min. tai 15 min. Ihmiset tulevat pysäkille lähellä aikataulun mukaista aikaa. Odotusaika EI ole vuorovälin puolikas vaan liikenteen täsmällisyyteen perustuva varoaika, esim. 2 minuuttia.

Liikenteen hoidon kannalta ei ole edellä kuvattua sumppuuntumisriskiä. Jos vuoro on myöhässä, se on tietenkin huonoa palvelua, mutta pysäkeiltä tuleva ihmismäärä ei kasva eikä hidastusta vuoroa niin, että myöhässä olo lisääntyy. Ja seuraavalla vuorolla on jälleen oma kuormansa ja pysäkkiajat vakiot, joten vuoro pysyy omassa aikataulussaan.

Liäsäksi vakiovuoroväli helpottaa liikenteen suunnittelua kuten vaihtojen järjestämistä. Siten säästetään jälleen aikaa eli palvellaan matkustajaa paremmin kuin vaihtelevin vuorovälein.

Tämä on keskieurooppalaisessa joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa ihan perusasiaa ja siksi vakiominuuttista tasavuoroväliaikataulua noudatetaankin laajasti. Ja siitä on hyvät kokemukset. Meillä on hyvät kokemuset sekavuorovälijärjestelmän huonosta toiminnasta. Ja jotkut, joilla ei ole kokemusta paremmasta, väittävät, että se parempi on huonompi. Rohkenen epäillä, että kuulut siihen joukkoon. Mutta jos systeemi muuttuisi, muttaisit mielesi huomattuasi, että sinunkin on helpompi käyttää joukkoliikennettä, joka toimii täsmällisesti ja häiriöttä. Ja on siten myös nopeampi.

Antero

PS: Tuon sumppuuntumisilmiön vuoksi joillain metroilla ei ajeta aikataulun mukaan lainkaan, vaan kuljettajien ohjeena on noudattaa annettua vuroväliä edelliseen nähden. Tätä varten asemilla on kellot, jotka kertovat, paljonko on aikaa siitä, kun edellinen juna lähti. Siis kun on kokemusta joukkoliikenteestä, osataan siitä ottaa opiksi ja toimia mahdollisimman hyvin.

----------


## teme

> Tätä mieltä olin minäkin, kunnus muutin 2000-luvun alkupuolella asumaan paikallisjunaradan varteen ja sellaisen joukkoliikennepalvelun piirin, jonka vuoroväli oli arkipäivänä aina 10 minuuttia. Viitaten herra Turusen ansiokkaaseen selitykseen tasavuoroväleistä yllä, jo muutamassa päivässä oppi helposti muistettavan aikataulun avulla menemään asemalle 1-2 minuuttia ennen junan saapumista. Toisinsanoen todellinen matka-aika lyheni, koska odotusaika minimoitiin. Nyt olen muuttanut takaisin raitioteitse palveltavalle alueelle ja verrattuna junien tasavuoroväliin seiskan (jaoman liikkumiseni kannalt aseiskaan verrannollisen ykkösen) epätasaiset vuorovälit tarkoittavat käytännössä sitä, että matka-aikani opiskelupaikalleni on _pidentynyt_ verrattuna Kannelmäessä asumiseen, vaikka asun fyysisesti yli puolet lähempänä. Osittain tämän toki selittää myös helsinkiläisen raitiovaunun hitaus verrattuna paikallisjunaan, mutta hyvin merkittävä ovat myös pidentyneet odotusajat pysäkillä, koska helposti muistettavaa aikataulua ei ole ja pysäkille pitää mennä odottamaan huomattavasti aiemmin.


Anna mä arvaan, ykkönen ja seiska ajavat peräkkäin? Tämä on matkustajan kannalta raivostuttavampia asioita, useille ei ole niin väliä että kumpi linja tulee, joten olisi mitä suotavinta että kahdella 10 min linjalla saadaan pysäkille 5 min vuoroväli.

Minun lähimmällä bussipysäkillä on kaksi linjaa, liityntälinja ajaa 20 ja suora linja 30 min vuorovälillä. Minulle käy kumpikin keskustaan päin. Eli bussi kerran 12 min? No ei, kun 08, 10, 28, 48 ja 50 tietenkin eli käytännössä 20 min vuoroväli.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tätä mieltä olin minäkin, kunnus muutin 2000-luvun alkupuolella asumaan paikallisjunaradan varteen ja sellaisen joukkoliikennepalvelun piirin, jonka vuoroväli oli arkipäivänä aina 10 minuuttia. Viitaten herra Turusen ansiokkaaseen selitykseen tasavuoroväleistä yllä, jo muutamassa päivässä oppi helposti muistettavan aikataulun avulla menemään asemalle 1-2 minuuttia ennen junan saapumista.


Eikös tämä tarkoita sitä, että odottelet sitten kotona sen "ylimääräisen" ajan? Ihminen ymmärtääkseni käyttäytyy about siten, että kun on saanut kotona hommat tai vastaavat tehtyä, sitten katsotaan seuraava juna johon ehditään. Kotona on tietenkin piirun verran mukavampi ehkä odottaa kuin asemalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös tämä tarkoita sitä, että odottelet sitten kotona sen "ylimääräisen" ajan? Ihminen ymmärtääkseni käyttäytyy about siten, että kun on saanut kotona hommat tai vastaavat tehtyä, sitten katsotaan seuraava juna johon ehditään. Kotona on tietenkin piirun verran mukavampi ehkä odottaa kuin asemalla.


Tämä on autopuolueen vanha klisee. Tosiasiassa ihmiset toimivat niin, että he ajoittavat tekemisensä sen mukaan, kun tietävät että heidän on lähdettävä. Ihan sama asia koskee autoilijaa. Jos autolla on mentävä töihin klo. kahdeksaksi, siitä taaksepäin lasketaan, milloin autolla on lähdettävä, ja siitä taaksepäin milloin on aamulla herättävä. On aivan sama, ajoittaako sen lähdön kellokortti, pomo, palaveri, työajan päättyminen vai joukkoliikenteen aikataulu.

Päin vastoin, hyvin hoidetussa joukkoliikenteessä on eräs erittäin merkittävä etu autoon nähden. Joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on aina sama. Autoilijan sen sijaan on varattava matkaansa ruuhkavara. Jos siis pitää olla töissä klo. 8:00, ja työmatka-ajo kestää yleensä 30 min., varmuuden vuoksi on lähdettävä ehkä jo 40 min. aikaisemmin, että ehtii varmasti. Eli auton kanssa sitä odottelua tulee. Mutta voihan sitä istua vaikka viihtyisässä parkkihallissa odottelemassa.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Munkkivuoren asukasluku ei ole vähentynyt niin paljon, että olisi ollut perusteltua alasjaa h18, joka joskus meni  vielä 5 krt tunnissa (tai joskus 6-7) menee nyt 4krt, sunnuntaisin vain 3krt. 
Säästötoimenpiteet ovat johtaneet esim. tuon linjan ja monien muidenkin linjojen radikaaliin alasajoon siitä, mitä ne joskus ovat olleet. 

Raitiotie ei Munkkivuoreen tuo yhtään lisärakentamista, koska raitiotie kulkee rakennetun alueen läpi Huopalahdentietä pitkin ja ainoastaan korvaa olemassaolevaa joukkoliikennettä. 
Jos raitiotie tulee, se tuo palvelun tason (10min vuorovälit) suurinpiirtein sille tasolle, kun se oli linjalla h18 vuonna 2001, eli 6 krt tunnissa Saman kohtalon koki ysiratikka, jonka vuoroja väitettiin sen avautuessa "lisättävän tulevaisuudessa". Lehmuskosken puheet jäivät puheiksi ja tosiasiassa niitä vähennettiin.

Hyvää joukkoliikennettä on se, että aikatauluja ei tarvitse kytätä ja palvelun taso on laaja. Helsingin raitioliikenteen vuorojen vähentäminen (eli siis joidenkin mukaan palvelun parantaminen) ei korreloi minkään laajennuksen kanssa, koska viimeisin laajennus on ysiratikan rakentaminen.
Urbaania elämää viettävät ihmiset menevät spontaanisti pysäkille ja lähtevät siitä, että he saavat hyvää palvelua. Heidän palveluaan ei paranna se, että vuoroväli pitenee ja muuten tilanne on ceteris paribus. Jos taas ajonopeuksia nostetaan ja nilkuttamista vähennetään ja matkustajan matka-aika vähenee, on se toki eri tapaus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Urbaania elämää viettävät ihmiset menevät spontaanisti pysäkille ja lähtevät siitä, että he saavat hyvää palvelua.


Menee jo jankuttamisen puolelle, mutta onko sinulla jotain muuta perustelua kuin oma mielipiteesi väitteellesi siitä, ettei aikataululla ole merkitystä? Keski-Euroopassa asuvat kaupunkilaiset eivät ole mielestäsi urbaaneja ihmisiä, kun käyttäytyvät toisin kuin sinä?

Antero

----------


## petteri

Eikös ympärimaailmaa ole tutkimuksia, joiden mukaan ihmiset pitävät eniten joukkoliikenteestä, jossa aikatauluja ei tarvitse tiirailla?

Ei tilanne suomessakaan liene kovin erilainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös ympärimaailmaa ole tutkimuksia, joiden mukaan ihmiset pitävät eniten joukkoliikenteestä, jossa aikatauluja ei tarvitse tiirailla?


Ja tekstiviesti kehitettiin sen jälkeen, kun puhelinteollisuus oli tehnyt kuluttajatutkimuksen, jonka tuloksena kuluttajat sanoivat haluavansa puhelimella puhumisen sijasta viestiä kirjoittamalla tekstiä puhelimen numeronäppäimistöllä. Tämä tapahtui sen jälkeen, kun QWERTY-näppäimistöin varustetut kaukokirjoittimet eli telexit olivat käytännössä kadonneet. Olihan se näin?

On kahdenlaisia tutkimuksia: Sellaisia, joissa ihmisiltä kysytään, mitä he luulevat haluavansa ja sellaisia, joissa selvitetään, mitä ihmiset oikeasti tekevät. Toisten tulokset ovat luotettavampia kuin toisten. Saa arvata, kummat ovat luotettavampia.

Tasavälisen helposti muistettavan aikataulun merkitys on todettu käytännössä siitä, mitä ihmiset tekevät, riippumatta siitä, mitä ihmiset sanovat tekevänsä.




> Ei tilanne suomessakaan liene kovin erilainen.


Ei varmastikaan, siksi kannattaisi noudatta muualla hyviksi havaittuja käytäntöjä eikä inttää vastaan.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Eikös ympärimaailmaa ole tutkimuksia, joiden mukaan ihmiset pitävät eniten joukkoliikenteestä, jossa aikatauluja ei tarvitse tiirailla?
> 
> Ei tilanne suomessakaan liene kovin erilainen.


Eikä aina tarvetta ole vedota tutkimuksiin, vaan kaupunkilaisjärki riittää.
Huonommat vuorovälit ovat huonompaa palvelua, jos tavallisella järjellä varustetulta ihmiseltä kysyy.
En ole omasta kokemuksestani kuullut kenenkään opettelevan aikatauluja ulkoa, ellei kyseessä ole nimenomaan jokin h16-tyyppinen 2-3krt tunnissa bussi, joka on siltikin aina myöhässä. 
Berliinissä, Pariisissa, Wienissä tai Helsingin kokoisessa Frankfurtissa mennään pysäkille ja yleensä väline tulee aina nopeasti ja liikkuu ripeästi.

Se, että nilkuttava raitiovaunu nilkuttamisensa lisäksi kulkee vielä harvemmin on vain säästötoimenpide, joka tehdään, koska joukkoliikenteestä on helppo ja kiva säästää. En koe, että aiemmin 8 kertaa tunnissa kulkenut kolmosen ratikka onkin nyt parempi, kun se tulee enää 6 kertaa tunnissa ja sunnuntaisin 5 krt.
Minulle on eräs korkea virkamies myöntänyt, että ainoa peruste 12min väleille sunnuntaisin oli säästöt, ei siitä muuta iloa ollut. Se siitä palvelusta.

----------


## zige94

> Menee jo jankuttamisen puolelle, mutta onko sinulla jotain muuta perustelua kuin oma mielipiteesi väitteellesi siitä, ettei aikataululla ole merkitystä? Keski-Euroopassa asuvat kaupunkilaiset eivät ole mielestäsi urbaaneja ihmisiä, kun käyttäytyvät toisin kuin sinä?
> 
> Antero


Olen Anteron kannalla tässä asiassa. Eli itse ainakin menen mihin tahansa, katson etukäteen aikataulut. On se sitten Jokeri-linja, jolla on tasatahtiaikataulut, raitiovaunu tai vaikka metro, jotka melkein menevät miten sattuu. Ja tasatahti aikataulut on helppo muistaa. Esimerkkinä kotini läheltä menevä h74. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja viikonloppuisin lähtöajat ovat joka tunti 26 yli ja 56 yli. Hakaniemestä lähtiessa 10 yli ja 40 yli. Eli helppoa muistaa, kun tietää että samalla tavalla menee joka tunti. Ihan sama I- ja N-junissa, joita myös käytän, vaikka esimerkiksi I-juna menee ruuhka-aikaan 10min ja N-juna lauantaisin 10min välein, silti katson AINA aikataulusta, ellen ulkoa muista näitä..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:34 ----------




> En ole omasta kokemuksestani kuullut kenenkään opettelevan aikatauluja ulkoa, ellei kyseessä ole nimenomaan jokin h16-tyyppinen 2-3krt tunnissa bussi, joka on siltikin aina myöhässä.


Kuten yllä mainitsin, niin kyllä sitä muistaa vaikka 6krt tunnissa menevän junan, jos sitä käyttää säännöllisesti, ei tarvitse erikseen opetella.

----------


## Kaid

> Anna mä arvaan, ykkönen ja seiska ajavat peräkkäin? Tämä on matkustajan kannalta raivostuttavampia asioita, useille ei ole niin väliä että kumpi linja tulee, joten olisi mitä suotavinta että kahdella 10 min linjalla saadaan pysäkille 5 min vuoroväli.


Ei pelkästään niin, että tulevat peräkkäin vaan myös niin, että jo valmiiksi täynnä oleva seiska tulee n. minuutin ennen ykköstä. Seiska imee pysäkeiltä matkustajat ja on seisontakuormassa, ykkönen puolestaan köröttelee perässä puolityhjänä. Itse tietenkin tähtään aina siihen ykköseen jos tiedän sellaisen olevan tulossa, mutta asiantila harmittaa silti toisaalta huonomman vuorovälin vuoksi ja toisaalta siksi, että vähiten kuomitetulta raitiolinjalta viedään näin vielä lisää matkustajia ja saadaan se vaikuttamaan vieläkin vähemmän kannattavalta.

----------


## iiko

> Palvelun laadun huonontaminen aina 10min vuoroväleihin asti on minimaalinen haitta jos se mahdollistaa vaunupäivien käytön paremmin. Missä vaunupäiviä sitten käytettäisiin? Helsingin raitioliikenne ei ole supistumassa, vaan laajenemassa sitä mukaa kuin kiskoja kesäisin lasketaan. Tehokkaampi liikenne mahdollistaa edullisen laajentamisen, kun kuljettajia eikä vaunuja tarvita niin paljoa lisää. Kiskot ja johdot ovat loppujen lopuksi varsin edullisia rakentaa.


Ei se ole minimaalinen haitta ollenkaan, se on paljon isompi haitta. Esimerkkinä käytän kutosta, jolla kuljen itse päivittäin: Aamuruuhkassa kymmenen minuuttia on aivan liian pitkä vuoroväli ja vaunut ovat tällöin hyvin täynnä.

Ps. jossain viestissä oli maininta Mäkelänkadun liikenteestä. Ykkönen ei valitettavasti kulje 10 minuutin välein kuin 1A:na. Muuten tuo kulkee päivällä jotakuinkin 20 minuutin vuorovälillä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kuten yllä mainitsin, niin kyllä sitä muistaa vaikka 6krt tunnissa menevän junan, jos sitä käyttää säännöllisesti, ei tarvitse erikseen opetella.


Tähän täytyy yhtyä. Aikoinaan kun asuin Käpylän aseman vieressä, osasin ulkoa P- ja I-junien aikataulut ruuhkassa ja muulloin, ja menin asemalle niiden mukaan. P-junat menivät joka tunnilla samaan aikaan, ja ruuhkassa niiden välseissä I:t.  Nyt kun kuljen kasin ratikalla lähinnä, en osaa aikatauluja, enkä niitä katso, vaan menen pysäkille ja ratikka tulee kun tulee. Eikä se vuoroväli ole sen tiheämpi, aikataulu vaan on joka tunti erilainen eikä ihan luotettava.

----------


## Kaid

> Ps. jossain viestissä oli maininta Mäkelänkadun liikenteestä. Ykkönen ei valitettavasti kulje 10 minuutin välein kuin 1A:na. Muuten tuo kulkee päivällä jotakuinkin 20 minuutin vuorovälillä.


Kyllä, mutta keskipäivälläkin se kulkee 20-min vuorovälillään seiskan perässä.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä olen kyllä melko pitkälti samalla linjalla Tuovisen kanssa.

Kun nyt mietitään viime aikojen vuoroväliheikennyksiä, vaikka sunnuntai 10 -> 12 minuuttia, tai kolmosen vuoroväli noin 8:sta vajaaseen kymppiin, niin eihän näihin ole liittynyt minkäänlaisia muita muutoksia kuin vuorovälin piteneminen ja lähtömäärän väheneminen. Ei sellainen millään tavalla paranna palvelua kenenkään kannalta.

Jos meillä olisi sellainen poliittinen elin, joka näistä asioista aidosti päättäisi ja päätöksiä valvoisi, ja jolla olisi kompetenssia asiaa hoitaa, niin sehän tekisi tästä välipalapäätöksestä osan suurempaa kokonaisuutta, niin kuin tietysti pitäisi olla. Eli:

- tehdään 10 kpl välipaloja
- päätetään samalla, mihin käyttöön ne tulee (olkoon nyt vaikka linjan 7 hoitoon)
- päätetään samalla linjan 7 uudet vuorovälit, vaikkapa sitten tasainen 10 min vakiominuuteilla
- päätetään samalla, että toteutuksen edellytyksenä on kierrosajan pudottaminen X minuutilla ennen tämän 10 min vuorovälin käyttöönottoa, jotta matkustajapalvelu pysyy korkeatasoisena
- esitetään matka-aikojen (odotuksineen) muuttuminen nykyisessä tilanteessa ja uudessa tilanteessa
- jos kokonaisuus on tyydyttävä, tehdään päätös kaikesta tästä yhdellä kertaa

Meillä olisi todella paljon opittavaa päätöksentekokulttuurissa, jotta päästäisiin nykyisestä tilkkutäkkimallista sellaiseen, jossa valmistellaan päätöksentekijöille isompi kokonaisuus kerralla päätettäväksi. Vaan eipä sitä oppia taideta omaksua, kun ei kukaan ole päättämässä.

Anteron kanssa olen ollut, ja olen edelleen, eri mieltä siitä, mikä on aikataulun merkitys ja miten paljon matkustaja sitä aikataulua tutkii. Väitän, vaikka "tutkimusaineistona" olen vain minä itse ja ne muutamat tuttavat, joilta olen joskus aisaa kysynyt, että Helsingissä ratikkamatkustaja ei juuri tutki aikatauluja. Hän menee pysäkille kun huvittaa, ja odottaa/olettaa, että vaunu tulee kohtuullisen ajan päästä. Koska tällainen käytäntö ja perinne tiheistä vuoroväleistä on ikiaikainen, se ei tule myöskään kovin nopeasti muuttumaan vaikka ratikoiden liikennöintiperiaatteita muutettaisiinkin.

Edelleen väitän myös, että jos jätämme nuo perinteet ja tottumukset kokonaan huomioimatta ja oletamme, että kaikilla rv-linjoilla olisi tasainen 10 min vuoroväli (ja sopivankokoinen kalusto), niin se sittenkin pidentäisi todellista odotusaikaa pysäkillä. Kotona voi vielä katsoa aikataulua, tai muistaa sen ulkoa, ja mennä pysäkille sopivaan aikaan. Samoin ehkä työpisteessä. Mutta koulu loppuu kun se loppuu, kaupan kassalta ei pääse minuutilleen ennustettavissa ajassa pois, virastoissa ja muissa asioimista ei voi ajoittaa niin, että sattuu rv-pysäkille juuri oikeaan aikaan. Eli suuri osa matkoista on sellaisia, jossa sinne pysäkille kuitenkin tullaan "väärään" aikaan, tai vastaavasti aikaa sitten pitää tappaa jossain muualla. Eli mitä pidempi vuoroväli, sitä pidempi on keskimääräinen odotusaika, vaikka osa tilanteista onkin sellaisia, että pysäkille menon voi ajoittaa ratikan kulkuaikojen mukaan.

Kaikesta edellä sanotusta huolimatta suhtaudun kuitenkin myönteisesti siihen, että pyritään tasavuoroväleihin, luotettaviin aikatauluihin ja eri linjojen tahdistamiseen yhteisillä osuuksilla. Jos ajatellaan tilannetta, jossa linjat 4 ja 10 kulkevat 5 min välein ja muut 10 min välein, niin tämä luo mahdollisuuksia tahdistaa näitä 10 min -linjoja erittäin houkutteleviksi.

Esim. Arabia-Sörnäinen tasainen 5 min, edelleen Sörnäinen-Hakaniemi tasainen 5 min, jolloin syntyy jo tasainen 5 min vuoroväil Arabiasta Hakaniemeen, kuitenkin niin, että puolet matkoista sisältää suunnitellun ja luotettavamn vaihdon Vilhonvuoressa.

Topeliuksenkadun ratikan tekemisen jälkeen (senkin voisi melkein ympätä tähän välipalapäätökseen) saataisiin tasainen 5 min vuoroväli reitille Eläintarha-Töölö-Kamppi ja vastaavasti itäpuolella linjat 3 ja 9 kulkisivat tahdistettuna 5 min vuorovälillä.

Ja kun linjat on tahdistettu, on myös matka-aika paremmin ennustettavissa. Kun kaduilla kulkee pienempi määrä vaunuja, saadaan etuudet tehokkaammiksi. Näiden ja muiden toimenpiteiden kanssa olisi mahdollista todellakin luoda sellainen rv-järjestelmä, jossa 10 min vuoroväli palvelee paremmin kuin nykyinen sekajärjestelmä.

Kuitenkin riskinä on, kuten Tuovinenkin epäilee, että tästä kokonaisuudesta toteutuu vain yksi pieni osa, vuorovälien pidentäminen, ja kaikki se muu jää toteutumatta tai puolitiehen. Silloin kokonaisvaikutus on matkustajan kannalta negatiivinen.

----------


## hylje

> Ei se ole minimaalinen haitta ollenkaan, se on paljon isompi haitta. Esimerkkinä käytän kutosta, jolla kuljen itse päivittäin: Aamuruuhkassa kymmenen minuuttia on aivan liian pitkä vuoroväli ja vaunut ovat tällöin hyvin täynnä.


Kuulostaa ihan siltä, että ongelma on liian pienet vaunut, ei vuoroväli sinänsä. Kutosen tihentämistä vastaan puhuu lisäksi Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun tukkoiset osuudet, jotka tukkiutuisivat vielä pahemmin vaunujen määrän kasvaessa.




> Munkkivuoren asukasluku ei ole vähentynyt niin paljon, että olisi ollut perusteltua alasjaa h18, joka joskus meni  vielä 5 krt tunnissa (tai joskus 6-7) menee nyt 4krt, sunnuntaisin vain 3krt. 
> Säästötoimenpiteet ovat johtaneet esim. tuon linjan ja monien muidenkin linjojen radikaaliin alasajoon siitä, mitä ne joskus ovat olleet. 
> .


Munkkivuoren asukasluku ei ole vähentynyt, mutta työmatkailijoiden määrä on. Työmatkat ovat joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin mitoittava kuorma koska työmatkailijoita on niin paljon ja säännöllisesti harrastus- ja asiointimatkoihin nähden. Työikäisiä saa joko odottamalla eläkeläisten kuivumista pois tai sitten täydentämällä. Munkkivuoren rakennuskanta on pääsääntöisesti täydennettävissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Munkkivuoren asukasluku ei ole vähentynyt, mutta työmatkailijoiden määrä on. Työmatkat ovat joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin mitoittava kuorma koska työmatkailijoita on niin paljon ja säännöllisesti harrastus- ja asiointimatkoihin nähden.


Itse asiassa Munkkivuoressa asukaslukukin taitaa olla laskenut aika lailla, mutta suurin syy 18:n matkustajamäärien pudotukselle on se, että bussin palvelu on vuodesta toiseen aina vain heikompaa. Syntyy oravanpyörä, jossa bussin palvelu on huonmpaa, jolloin sitä käytetään vähemmän, ja vastaavasti vuoroja taas karsitaan.

Palvelun huonouden syy ei ole vain vuoroväleissä, vaan  ja ennen kaikkea  säännöllisyydessä. Valitettavasti 18:n luotettavuus on todella huono, jolloin aikaa saa varata aivan liikaa suht lyhyttä matkaa varten. Jos keskustassa on vaikka lääkäriaika varattuna, joutuu kotoa lähtemään hyvinkin 50 minuuttia ennen sitä, ja "hyvällä" tuurilla jää sitten 20 min ylimääräistä odottelua keskustan päähän, kun bussi kulkikin nopeasti. Ja "huonolla" tuurilla ollaan perillä sopivasti, ja matkaan tuhraantui niin pitkä aika, että se lääkäri olisi kannattanut valita Hämeenlinnasta ja ajaa sinne autolla.

Bussi 18 nyt kuitenkin on enemmän Munkkvuoren ratikkakeskustelun aihe kuin välipaloihin liittyvää asiaa.

----------


## GT8N

Itse katson aina aikatauluja, vaikka kulkisin metrollakin. Tosin säännöllisesti käyttämilläni reiteillä ei tarvitse katsoa, jos on tasatahtiaikataulu, sillä ne oppii muistamaan ulkoa hyvin nopeasti ilman mitään erityistä harjoittelua. Tämä säästää myös omia hermoja ja vaivaa. Esim. jos olen vaihtamassa Ruoholahdessa metroon, muistan metrojen lähtevän ruuhkan ulkopuolella minuuteilla x2 ja x7. Jos kelloni näyttää 20:06:44, tiedän ettei kannata juosta, kun ei ehdi kuitenkaan, jatkaen sitten kaikessa rauhassa mertoon siirtymistä. Totuus on, että lähiliikenteessä ja metrossa tasatahti toimii loistavasti, joillain satunnaisilla bussilinjoilla myös (vahingossa?)  

Puolestaan kaikilla raitiolinjoilla on täysin hatusta revityt vaihtelevat minuutit niin, ettei koskaan tiedä eikä edes osaa arvata. Sama koskee myös valtaosaa busilinjoista. Ne bussilinjat, joilla periaatteessa on tasatahti (65A, 66A ym.) kulkevat niin epäluotettavasti, että siitä ei ole paljon apua. Tosin vika ei ole tasatahdin, vaan satunnaisten matkustajamäärien, suljetun rahastuksen, bussiletkojen, pysäkkien vapautumisen odottelun, liikennevalojen, olemattomien liikennevaoetuuksien, linjan ja etenkin sen epätoivoisen keskustaosuuden ym. ym. yhteisvaikutus.

Kotipysäkilläni on periaatteessa ruuhka-aikana n. 3min vuoroväli, mutta sekalaisten linjojen ja niiden luonteen (lue: ongelmien) takia niin epäluotettava, että välillä ruuhka-aikanakin voi mennä yli kymmenen minuuttia ja sitten tulee viisi bussia peräkkäin. Kivaa ja järkevää.

Sotkun voisi järjestää perustamalla kaksi runkoratikkalinjaa, jotka molemmat kulkisivat kymmemen minuutin tasatahdilla, pitkillä vaunuilla, tasokasta rataa jne. Matkustajamäärät kaksinkertaistuisivat varmasti. (Ainiin, Helsingissä ei saa tehdä toimivaa ratikkaliikennettä, vaan jatketaan niinkuin elettäisiin 1920-luvulla). 

Ja ketjun otsikkoon liittyen: Toivottavasti ne kymmenen NrI:stä, jotka saavat välipalan, ovat 61-70 jo pelkästään johdomukaisuuden vuoksi. Olisi outoa jos numerot olisivat aivan satunnaisia. (Parempi olisi silti, että kaikki NrI:t saisivat välipalan). Jos kuitenkin kolmekymmentä NrI:stä jää ilman välipalaa, tulisi niitä ajaa kaksinajossa välipalavaunun kanssa. Mallia voi käydä katsomassa Baselissa. Tosiasia kun vain on se, että välipalavaunut ovat jo nyt liian lyhyitä. Ja sitten kun järki voittaa ja siirrytään pääosin kymmemen minuutin tasatahtiin, kasvavien matkustanamäärien takia on kalustokokoa kasvatettava.

----------


## j-lu

->Sen vaan sanon, että oman ja kaveripiirin käyttätymismallien yleistäminen saa näissä joukkoliikennekeskusteluissa lähinnä surkuhupaisia piirteitä, kun tutkimusta aiheesta on ja se sanoo jotain.

Terveisin urbaania elämää viettävä, mutta vähemmän spontaanisti pysäkille menevä työikäinen mies, jolta ei ole pois se, jos jotkut haluavat tuhlata elämäänsä keskimäärin vuorovälin puolikkaan verran jokaisella joukkoliikennematkallaan ja joka täysin itsekkäistä ja muistamiseen liittyvistä syistä kannattaa tasatahtiaikatauluja.

----------


## Knightrider

> Itse asiassa Munkkivuoressa asukaslukukin taitaa olla laskenut aika lailla, mutta suurin syy 18:n matkustajamäärien pudotukselle on se, että bussin palvelu on vuodesta toiseen aina vain heikompaa. Syntyy oravanpyörä, jossa bussin palvelu on huonmpaa, jolloin sitä käytetään vähemmän, ja vastaavasti vuoroja taas karsitaan.
> 
> Palvelun huonouden syy ei ole vain vuoroväleissä, vaan  ja ennen kaikkea  säännöllisyydessä. Valitettavasti 18:n luotettavuus on todella huono, jolloin aikaa saa varata aivan liikaa suht lyhyttä matkaa varten. Jos keskustassa on vaikka lääkäriaika varattuna, joutuu kotoa lähtemään hyvinkin 50 minuuttia ennen sitä, ja "hyvällä" tuurilla jää sitten 20 min ylimääräistä odottelua keskustan päähän, kun bussi kulkikin nopeasti. Ja "huonolla" tuurilla ollaan perillä sopivasti, ja matkaan tuhraantui niin pitkä aika, että se lääkäri olisi kannattanut valita Hämeenlinnasta ja ajaa sinne autolla.
> 
> Bussi 18 nyt kuitenkin on enemmän Munkkvuoren ratikkakeskustelun aihe kuin välipaloihin liittyvää asiaa.


Vaikka meneekin nyt väärään keskusteluun niin minulla on omakohtaisia kokemuksia linjasta 18:
Ennen linja tuli useammin ajoissa, matkustajia oli tutulla pysäkillä tuplasti enemmän kuin nyt, kaikki ruuhkavuorot ajettiin nivelillä ja vuoroväli ruuhkassa oli alle 10 min, hiljaisena aikana 10-20 min. Viimeinen vuoro lähti kahden jälkeen. Matkustajia riitti korkealattiavuoroista huolimatta (kyllähän nuo lähijunatkin ovat lähes poikkeuksetta korkeita, onko se nyt niin tarkkaa HSL:n linjoilla kuten vaikkapa 90B, 360-451 ym, muihin seikkoihin pitäisi kiinnittää linjakohtaisesti enemmän huomiota: esim. näillä linjoilla voisi ajaa korkealattiaisilla busseilla johtuen kävijöistä (toki vähemmän kalustopisteitä) jne. Mutta eikös HSL ole pyrkimässä linjakohtaisempaan kalustoon?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kun nyt mietitään viime aikojen vuoroväliheikennyksiä, vaikka sunnuntai 10 -> 12 minuuttia, tai kolmosen vuoroväli noin 8:sta vajaaseen kymppiin, niin eihän näihin ole liittynyt minkäänlaisia muita muutoksia kuin vuorovälin piteneminen ja lähtömäärän väheneminen. Ei sellainen millään tavalla paranna palvelua kenenkään kannalta.


Danielin viestissä tiivistyi hienosti koko tämän kysymyksen oleellinen problematiikka. Eli se, että meillä on kaksi eri asia, joista puhutaan samaan aikaan ja pääosin ristiin (tulee ihan raidekerroin mieleen)

Vuorovälin pidennys on palvelutason heikennys. Jos vain pidennetään vuoroväliä, eikä tehdä mitään muuta, niin onhan se kiistatta heikennys. Ei kai sitä kukaan kiistä; heikennyksen suuruudesta voi sitten tietysti aina keskustella. 

Aika selvää myös on, että Helsingin viime aikojen vuorovälin pidennykset ovat juuri tälläisiä palvelutason heikennyksiä, kun niihin ei ole liittynyt mitään muuta toimenpidettä, joka nostaisi palvelutasoa
Vuorovälin pidennys mahdollistaa monissa tilanteissa palvelutasoa nostavia ratkaisuja, jotka eivät olisi mahdollisia ilman sitä. En ole huomannut kenenkään kiistävän tätäkään. Siis sellaisia toimenpiteitä, kuten tasatahtiaikataulut, liikennevaloetuuksien parantaminen ja ruuhkan vähentäminen ruuhkaisimmilla osuuksilla. 

Näillä parannuksilla on joissain tilanteissa mahdollista saavuttaa suurempi palvelutason parannus, kuin mitä vuorovälin pidennys aiheuttaa. Milloin se on ja milloin ei ole mahdollista, riippuu monista seikoista, eikä ainakaan itselläni ole kelvollista kompetenssia tätä arvioida. Palstan ammattilaisilla saattaa hyvinkin olla, joskin töitä se varmasti vaatii. Mutta omista tai kavereiden kokemuksista sitä ei voi päätellä, koska kukaan ei ole kokenut niitä mahdollisia hyötyjä Helsingissä.

Kokonaan toinen asia sitten on, että vuorovälin harvennuksella, ainakin jos siihen liitetään noita palvelutason parantamistoimia, on mahdollista parantaa HSL:n taloutta, joka teoriassa voisi johtaa palvelujen yleiseen parantumiseen. Käytäntö onkin sitten jo politiikkaa...

Kaikesta muusta Daniel sanoikin jo kaiken mitä itse osaisin sanoa, ja enenmmänkin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sen vaan sanon, että oman ja kaveripiirin käyttätymismallien yleistäminen saa näissä joukkoliikennekeskusteluissa lähinnä surkuhupaisia piirteitä, kun tutkimusta aiheesta on ja se sanoo jotain.


Siinä olet kyllä ihan oikeassa. Sen takia halusin rehellisesti sanoa, että puhun omasta ja kaveripiirin käyttäytymismallista. Se nimittäin ärsyttää, kun täällä usein sanotaan, että "ihmiset tekee" niin ja näin, ja oikeasti kyse on siitä, että kirjoittaja itse ja ehkä hänen kaverinsa toimii niin. Ja joskus kirjoittajat yleistävät sellaista käyttäytymistä, jonka ainakin itse koen aivan vieraaksi.

Mutta tutkimustuloksissa ja niiden soveltamisessakin on ongelmansa. Tässä asiassa näen suurimpana ongelmana sen mainitsemani tottumuksen ja perinteet. Eli jos lähdetään siitä ajatuksesta, että helsinkiläinen nykyratikka kulkee sekavuorovälillä ja sekaminuuteilla, ja luotettavuudenkin kanssa on vähän niin ja näin (tai ainakin oli ennen helmikuun ajoaikojen lisäyksiä), niin siinä on omaksuttu sellainen malli, että mennään pysäkille odottelemaan ja sieltä se ratikka  teoreettisen vuorovälin puolikkaan jälkeen  tulee, niin mitenkäs sitten, kun vuoroväli pitenee ja tasaistuu? Kuinka moni käyttäjä edes huomaa, että nyt onkin käytössä tasaminuutit? Ja kuinka moni huomaa sen, että tässä Haapaniemen pysäkillä tuo seiska on aina 02, 12, 22, 32 jne? Kuinka moni muuttaa käyttäytymistään ja menee sinne pysäkille tuon aikataulun mukaan, ja kuinka moni edelleen menee sinne silloin kun se sattuu sopimaan, luottaen siihen, että ratikka kuitenkin tulee?

En ole vielä kuullut sellaisesta tutkimuksesta, jossa olisi seurattu porukan käyttäytymistä ja sen muuttumista ennen-jälkeen -tilanteessa. Mutta ehkä Helsingissä voisi tällaisen tutkimuksen tehdä. Ei se olisi edes vaikeaa. Parkkeerataan tiedonkerääjä nyt muutamalle spårapysäkille ja käsketään sen mennä odottajien luo kysymään:

a) mitä odotat?
b) katsoitko aikataulusta ennen pysäkille tuloasi, milloin se tulee?
c) miksi katsoit tai et katsonut?

C-kysymyksen EI-vastausvaihtoehdoissa pitää tietysti olla "muistan sen ulkoa" ja "koska se tulee sieltä kuitenkin kohta". Ja jos valitsee tuon ulkoamuistamisen, niin sitten pitää olla jatkokysymys, että kun muistat ulkoa, niin ajoititko tulemisen pysäkille sen mukaan, että ratikan odotusaika on lyhyt.

Tehdään samat kysymykset siis tämän päivän tilanteessa ja sitten uudelleen, kun se tasatahti on ollut käytössä eism. 12 kuukautta. Siitä saisi kyllä hyödyllistä tietoa.

j-lu, viestistäsi saa myös sen käsityksen, että pyrit ajoittamaan pysäkille tulosi sen mukaan, miten ratikka aikataulun mukaan sinne saapuu. Esim. kotoa lähdettäessä se lie suht helppoa. Mutta miten teet tuon käytännössä silloin, kun matkaa edeltää joku sellainen asiointi, jonka pituuteen et itse voi vaikuttaa? Eli kun tulet vaikka ruokakaupasta ja olet menossa pysäkille. Silloin kai väkisin käy niin, että on se aikataulu sitten miten tasatahtinen tahansa, niin odotusaika on mitä sattuu. Käytätkö luppoajan jotenkin hyödyksi ja jos niin miten?

Periaatteessa kotoakin, tai vaikka työpaikalta, lähdettäessä jo parit liikennevalot 90 s valokierrolla aiheuttavat kävelymatkaan sellaisen hajonnan, että ainakin 10 min vuorovälillä kulkevaan joukkoliikennevälineeseen mentäessä täytyy varata suhteessa vuoroväliin aikamoinen marginaali. Tosin käytännössähän kaikki kävelee iloisesti punaisia päin, joten tämä on vain teoriaa  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kokonaan toinen asia sitten on, että vuorovälin harvennuksella, ainakin jos siihen liitetään noita palvelutason parantamistoimia, on mahdollista parantaa HSL:n taloutta, joka teoriassa voisi johtaa palvelujen yleiseen parantumiseen. Käytäntö onkin sitten jo politiikkaa...


Olet Otso täsmälleen oikeassa kaikessa mitä kirjoitit. Ja tuossa lopussa tiivistyy se, mikä on vallitsevan tilanteen vastakohta.

Eli nyt täällä on negatiivinen kierre. Maksaa liikaa, palvelutaso on huonoa, matkustajat vähenee, maksaa enemmän liikaa, vähennetään entisestään ja huononnetaan palvelutasoa, matkustajat väheneävät lisää jne. Eikä tähän saada mitään muutosta. Katsokaa vain, kuinka HSL:n hallitukselle ehdotetaan megahankkeiden listaa ja vähätkin oikeasti hyödylliset asiat jäävät hännille tai tippuvat pois kokonaan, kun ne siirretään sinne hamaan tulevaisuuteen (vaikka se lista ei sieltä esityslistan netistä löydykään, kun on liitteessä, joka on tässä dokumentissa sivulla 47 ja hintojen sekä tärkeysjärjestyksen kanssa sivulla 77).

Joukkoliikenne ei ole niin yksinkertainen juttu. Eikä joukkoliikenteellä pidä jäljitellä autoilua. Mutta se näyttää olevan ainoa pyrkimys. Tosin kyllähän kaupungeissa käy ennen pitkää niin, että joukkoliikenne vastaa autoilua, kun autoilu tarpeeksi ruuhkautuu ja siitä tulee yhtä hidasta kuin joukkoliikenne. Sitten on asiat hyvin, kun molemmat ovat yhtä huonosti. Mutta jos ymmärtäisi joukkoliikenteestä jotain, ymmärtäisi, että joukkoliikenne voi olla paljon parempaa kuin autoilu, kun joukkoliikenne järjestetään joukkoliikenteen lähtökohdista, ei autoilua jäljitellen.

Juuri siksi esimerkiksi tämä tasatahtinen vakiovuoroväli on parempi kuin mahdollisimman tiheä vuoroväli.




> Mutta miten teet tuon käytännössä silloin, kun matkaa edeltää joku sellainen asiointi, jonka pituuteen et itse voi vaikuttaa?


Kun vaihtoehtona on viettää se tai pidempi aika siinä ratikassa, joka seisoo liikennevaloissa, ja odottelee pysäkille pääsyä, niin eikö ole voitto siihen nähden vaikka katsella näyteikkunoita.

Siis tämä ajatushan on se, että vaihtoehdot on joko jatkaa tätä negatiivista kierrettä, jossa ensin kaikki rahat pannaan metroon ja sen automatisointiin jotta metrolle saadaan mahdollisimman lyhyt vuoroväli ja sitten säästeään pari miljoonaa venyttämällä bussi- ja ratikkaliikenteen aikatauluja tai ryhdytään järjestämään eurooppalaista hyvää joukkoliikennettä tasatahtiaikatauluineen, liikenne-etuuksineen ja suurella linjanopeudella.

Antero

PS: Tämän ketjun aiheeseen liittyen, siellä HSL:n hallitukselle ehdotetaan hyväksyttäväksi nämä 10 välipalaa.

----------


## risukasa

> Ja ketjun otsikkoon liittyen: Toivottavasti ne kymmenen NrI:stä, jotka saavat välipalan, ovat 61-70 jo pelkästään johdomukaisuuden vuoksi. Olisi outoa jos numerot olisivat aivan satunnaisia. (Parempi olisi silti, että kaikki NrI:t saisivat välipalan).


Valitettavasti raitiovaunun käyttöikään vaikuttavat pääasiassa muut seikat kuin sen runkonumero. Mutta voi toki olla viisasta uudelleennumeroida nämä pidennettäviksi valittavat vaunut tuolle välille 61-70.




> Jos kuitenkin kolmekymmentä NrI:stä jää ilman välipalaa, tulisi niitä ajaa kaksinajossa välipalavaunun kanssa. Mallia voi käydä katsomassa Baselissa. Tosiasia kun vain on se, että välipalavaunut ovat jo nyt liian lyhyitä. Ja sitten kun järki voittaa ja siirrytään pääosin kymmemen minuutin tasatahtiin, kasvavien matkustanamäärien takia on kalustokokoa kasvatettava.


Tätä minäkin pitäisin fiksuna ratkaisuna meille. Istuimia harventamalla saataisiin noihin NrI-moottoriperävaunuihin vieläpä enemmän paikkoja kuin esim. mitä matalavaunuissa on, eli olisivat loistavia ruuhkanpurkajia. Ja kun junan keulalla on aina vähintään osamatala vaunu, niin huonojalkaisia ja kärryjen kanssa matkustaviakin palvellaan. Mutta idean toteutuspuoli ei ole niin helppo juttu, koska niveliin ei ole alunperin rakennettu mitään multippelivalmiutta. Myös NrI:ien rungon käyttöiän pidentäminen tulee kalliiksi, koska ne ovat yleisesti erittäin huonossa kunnossa. Olisi ollut hyvä toteuttaa tämä jo 10-20 vuotta sitten, niin olisi ollut kannattavampaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Kuinka moni käyttäjä edes huomaa, että nyt onkin käytössä tasaminuutit? Ja kuinka moni huomaa sen, että tässä Haapaniemen pysäkillä tuo seiska on aina 02, 12, 22, 32 jne?


Normaalijärkiset varmasti huomaavat tuon kotipysäkillään itsekin ja sen jälkeen etsivät säännönmukaisuuden kaikkialta. Ei tasavälin kaltaista säännönmukaisuutta voi olla huomaamatta, kun aikataulua tarpeeksi monesti vilkaisee. Hitaammalla käyviä varten on tiedotus ja markkinointi. Urbaania elämää elävät opiskelijat, eläkeläiset, työttömät ja spurgut saattavat edelleen saapua pysäkille milloin huvittaa, koska heillä on aikaa vaikka joukkoliikennevälineitä odotella.




> j-lu, viestistäsi saa myös sen käsityksen, että pyrit ajoittamaan pysäkille tulosi sen mukaan, miten ratikka aikataulun mukaan sinne saapuu. Esim. kotoa lähdettäessä se lie suht helppoa. Mutta miten teet tuon käytännössä silloin, kun matkaa edeltää joku sellainen asiointi, jonka pituuteen et itse voi vaikuttaa? Eli kun tulet vaikka ruokakaupasta ja olet menossa pysäkille. Silloin kai väkisin käy niin, että on se aikataulu sitten miten tasatahtinen tahansa, niin odotusaika on mitä sattuu. Käytätkö luppoajan jotenkin hyödyksi ja jos niin miten?


Aina ei voi voittaa, ei varsinkaan jokainen. Itselläni onnistuu kotoa ja työpaikalta lähteminen aikataulun mukaan, samaten harrastuksista, mutta ruokakaupan jonon etenemistä ei tietenkään voi kontrolloida saati että pystyisi käyttämään jotenkin luppoajan tuollaisessa tilanteessa hyödyksi. Omalla kohdallani kuitenkin tasaväliaikataulut ja parin linjan tahdistaminen kulkemaan muutoin kuin peräkkäin lyhentäisi keskimääräistä odotusaikaa kauppareissun jälkeen. Kaikilla näin ei tietenkään ole, koska kaikilla ei ole käytettävissä useampaa linjaa kotimatkallaan.




> Periaatteessa kotoakin, tai vaikka työpaikalta, lähdettäessä jo parit liikennevalot 90 s valokierrolla aiheuttavat kävelymatkaan sellaisen hajonnan, että ainakin 10 min vuorovälillä kulkevaan joukkoliikennevälineeseen mentäessä täytyy varata suhteessa vuoroväliin aikamoinen marginaali. Tosin käytännössähän kaikki kävelee iloisesti punaisia päin, joten tämä on vain teoriaa


Keskeinen ongelmahan Helsingin raitiovaunu- ja bussiliikenteessä on siinä, ettei siihen voi luottaa. Siksi hammaslääkäriin tai tärkeään aamupalaveriin on lähdettävä aiemmalla vuorolla kuin aikataulun mukaan ehtisi. Jos matkaan kuuluu vaihto(ja), niin kenties on lähdettävä jo pari vuoroa aiemmin. Ja vaikkei kuuluisi ja pelaa riskillä, eli luottaa siihen, että viimeinen mahdollinen vuoro vie ajoissa perille, niin pysäkillä on oltava vähintään paria minuuttia aiemmin kuin aikataulussa seisoo jos vaikka liikenneväline on etuajassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivottavasti ne kymmenen NrI:stä, jotka saavat välipalan, ovat 61-70 jo pelkästään johdomukaisuuden vuoksi.


Välipalaistaminen vaatii erinäisiä kaapelointeja ja muuta myös A- ja B-vaunuihin, eikä näitä ole tehty nyt jo peruskorjattuihin vaunuihin. Niinpä pidän todennäköisenä, oikeastaan melko varmana, että välipalat tulevat niihin vaunuihin, joiden peruskorjaamisesta päätettiin kesäkuussa HKL:n johtokunnassa. Eli numerot melko varmasti tulevat olemaan ihan satunnaisia.

Kun nykyinen peruskorjauskierros päättyy, on 20 vaunua peruskorjattu. Kesäkuussa päätettiin siis vielä 10 vaunun peruskorjauksesta, ja nyt vielä 10 välipalasta. Oletan siis, että peruskorjauksesta tulee kymmenen välipalallista vaunua.

Peruskorjaamatta jää siten kymmenen välipalatonta NrI-vaunua. Olenkohan väärässä, jos arvaan, että oletettavasti ne vaunut, jotka ovat tällä hetkellä parhaimmassa kunnossa peruskorjaamattomista?

----------


## Rattivaunu

HKL:n aikana raitiovaunukaluston numeromuutokset eivät ole olleet kovin yleisiä. Periaatteessa välipalallisille NrI:ille voisi olla perusteltua varata muusta NrI-sarjasta täysin erillinen numerosarja (tyyliin 171 - 180, tai vaikkapa 21 - 30). Seurauksena tietenkin sarjasta 31 - 70 tuli epäyhtenäinen, mutta tämä ei liene kummoisempi asia.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tasatahtiaikataulut ovat itseasiassa käytössä jo monilla kohdin raitiovaunulinjastoa, sillä esim. linjoilla 6 ja 8 väli on päivisin 10min, toki turhia epätäsmällisyyksiä minuuteissa on liikaa.

Sinänsä ei ole oleellista, onko aikataulu kuinka tasatahtinen, vaan se, millaisen palvelun ja vaihtoehdon joukkoliikenne tarjoaa kulloiseenkin tilanteeseen. Maaseudulla ja puutarhakaupungeissa joukkoliikennettä ei joko ole tai sitä on miten sattuu. Silloin lihasmuisti teroittaa jokaisen päähän aikatauluihin katsomisen tärkeyden, kun ainoa kokemus joukkoliikenteestä on loittonevat perävalot. Mitä huonompaa tai väljempää liikenne on, sitä tarkemmin on syytä aikatauluja opetella. Esim. Turusta Helsinkiin juna lähtee kerran tunnissa aina tasan korvilla ja tämän tietää jokainen, joka junan on missannut. Samoin bussin h24 käyttäjät ovat oppineet, että aikataulujen opettelu se vasta tärkeää onkin. Tosin bussia harva käyttää, koska se ei juuri koskaan kulje, vaikka voisikin olla kiva lisä Mechelininkadulle, jossa julkista liikennettä keskustaan ei kulje ollenkaan.

Asuttaessa oikeassa kaupungissa eikä puutarhahimmelissä ihminen valitsee joukkoliikenteen sen mukavuuden ja helppouden takia, välttääkseen esim. parkkipaikan etsimisen. Vaikka tieteellisiä todisteita minulla ei ole, eikä tieteellisyys oikein sovi persoonaani, väittäisin, että ihmiset arvostavat nimenomaan raitiovaunuissa sitä, että niillä on maine tiheästi kulkevina välineinä.

Tavallinen, urbaania kaupunkilaiselämää viettävä ihminen tuskin opiskelee aikatauluja työnsä ja harrastuksiensa ohessa eikä häntä siihen tule pakottaa. Raitiovaunuliikenne voi olla tiheää ja nopeaa, tästä esimerkkinä on vaikkapa Wien.
Keskustelu asiasta on kuitenkin mielenkiintoista ja mielipiteitä tuntuu olevan joka lähtöön, vai pitäisikö sanoa joka vuoroon..?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> väittäisin, että ihmiset arvostavat nimenomaan raitiovaunuissa sitä, että niillä on maine tiheästi kulkevina välineinä.


Eipä niitä säännöllisinä ja täsmällisinä välineinä voi arvostaakaan, kun ne eivät ole sellaisia (ts. niiden liikennettä ei ole onnistuttu järjestämään siten). Ihmiset eivät voi arvostaa käyttämissään joukkoliikennevälineissä ominaisuuksia, joita ei niistä löydy. Et voi siksi vetää johtopäätöksiä siitä, että ihmiset arvostavat 2 minuuttia lyhyempää vuoroväliä säännöllisyyttä ja täsmällisyyttä enemmän.




> Tavallinen, urbaania kaupunkilaiselämää viettävä ihminen tuskin opiskelee aikatauluja työnsä ja harrastuksiensa ohessa eikä häntä siihen tule pakottaa.


Tasatahtiaikataulujen idea onkin, ettei niitä tarvitse opiskella, vaan niiden periaatteen hoksaa kahdessa sekunnissa. Lisäksi tasatahtien idea paremmin ja säännöllisesti onnistuvista vaihdoista nimenomaan vähentää aikataulujen opiskelun vaivaa.

Ikävää, jollet koe tieteellisyyden sopivan persoonaasi. Tieteellisyyden ei tarvitse tarkoittaa mitään muuta kuin että selvitetään riittävältä määrältä ihmisiä, mitä he ihan oikeasti arvostavat ja pyritään arvioimaan, kuinka hyviä vastauksia saatiin. Tieteellisyydellä pyritään nimenomaan selvittämään, onko luulo tiedon väärti. Tieteellisyyteen kuuluu ennen kaikkea kriittisyys sitä kohtaan, kuinka varmoja asioista oikeasti ollaan. Luuleminen aiheuttaa vain ratkaisuja, joiden kuvitellaan olevan hyviä, mutta ovat täysin vääriä.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Minä henkilökohtaisesti arvostan raitiolinjaa 4 tai bussilinjaa 550 juuri siksi, että niitä ei tarvitse odotella niin kauaa, enkä ole riippuvainen aikataulukyttäyksestä.

Olisi mielenkiintoista kysyä vaikkapa munkkiniemeläisiltä, mitä he arvostavat enemmän: sitä, että vuoroväli on 10min, matka-aika nykyinen ja vaunu hiukan pidempi vai sitä, että vaunu on tavallinen, vuoroväli on 4-7 minuuttia ja matka-aika nykyinen.




> Eipä niitä säännöllisinä ja täsmällisinä välineinä voi arvostaakaan, kun ne eivät ole sellaisia (ts. niiden liikennettä ei ole onnistuttu järjestämään siten). Ihmiset eivät voi arvostaa käyttämissään joukkoliikennevälineissä ominaisuuksia, joita ei niistä löydy. Et voi siksi vetää johtopäätöksiä siitä, että ihmiset arvostavat 2 minuuttia lyhyempää vuoroväliä säännöllisyyttä ja täsmällisyyttä enemmän.


En ole puhunut säännöllisyydestä, vaan tiheydestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole puhunut säännöllisyydestä, vaan tiheydestä.


Mutta arvostelet juuri sitä, että aikataulujen säännöllisyyttä parannetaan vuorovälin kustannuksella. Et voi jättää huomioimatta muutoksen hyötyjä, jos arvostelet sen haittoja.

Ja lisäys: Sanoit sen lisäksi, että luulet tietäväsi, millä perusteella ihmiset arvostavat raitiovaunuja ja siksi vetoat siihen, ettei vuoroväliä kannata pidentää. Kommenttini pointti oli nimenomaan se, ettet voi nykyisten raitiovaunujen arvostuksista edes tietää sitä, millä tavoin ihmiset arvostaisivat toisella tavalla kulkevia raitiovaunuja. Tasatahtiaikataulujen ainoa muutos ei ole vuorovälin pidennys, vaan aikataulujen rakentamisen kokonaisvaltainen muutos, jota on tarkasteltava kaikkien sen vaikutusten kannalta. Et voi vain todeta, että puhut tiheydestä. On puhuttava sekä tiheydestä että säännöllisyydestä, täsmällisyydestä ja muistettavuuden helppoudesta. Vaikka olisi totta, että ihmiset arvostavat nyt raitiovaunujen lyhyttä vuoroväliä, ei kerro vielä mitään siitä, mistä "hinnasta" nämä samat käyttäjät olisivat valmiita luopumaan vaikkapa 2 minuuttia lyhyemmästä vuorovälistä. Jos vastapainona on siis selkeät, tasaiset aikataulut. Ihmiset eivät sano, että "arvostaisin tasaista 10 minuutin vuoroväliä koko päivän", koska sellaista ei ole. Lisäksi ongelmana on se, ettei varsinkaan tiedetä sitä, miksi jotkut ihmiset eivät halua käyttää raitiovaunua, ja miten muutoksilla saataisiin lisää matkustajia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisi mielenkiintoista kysyä vaikkapa munkkiniemeläisiltä, mitä he arvostavat enemmän: sitä, että vuoroväli on 10min, matka-aika nykyinen ja vaunu hiukan pidempi vai sitä, että vaunu on tavallinen, vuoroväli on 4-7 minuuttia ja matka-aika nykyinen.


Entä jos vuoroväli olisi 7,5 minuuttia ja matka-aika Laajalahden aukiolta Lasipalatsille 4 min vähemmän kuin nyt?

----------


## late-

> Minulle on eräs korkea virkamies myöntänyt, että ainoa peruste 12min väleille sunnuntaisin oli säästöt, ei siitä muuta iloa ollut. Se siitä palvelusta.


Ei tässä liene mitään myöntämistä eikä tarvita edes korkeaa virkamiestä. Minäkin voin sanoa, että peruste 12 minuutin väleille sunnuntaisin oli kustannusten karsinta. Jos useimpien linjojen perusvuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia, lähtökohtaisesti myös sunnuntaisin liikennöitäisiin 10 minuutin välein.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Ei tässä liene mitään myöntämistä eikä tarvita edes korkeaa virkamiestä. Minäkin voin sanoa, että peruste 12 minuutin väleille sunnuntaisin oli kustannusten karsinta. Jos useimpien linjojen perusvuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia, lähtökohtaisesti myös sunnuntaisin liikennöitäisiin 10 minuutin välein.


Tuskinpa näin olisi, sillä tosiasiassa useimpien linjojen perusvuoroväli on jo nyt arkena 10min lukuunottamatta ruuhkaa. Joukkoliikenteestä on helppo ja kiva karsia ja tällä kertaa mielivalta osui näin, kun kukaan ei asiasta sen enempää vastustellut. Seuraavaksi joillekin linjoille tulee 15min sunnuntaiväli ja sitten ehkä 1 lakkautetaan jne jne.
Alasajo etenee vuosi vuodelta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joukkoliikenteestä on helppo ja kiva karsia ja tällä kertaa mielivalta osui näin, kun kukaan ei asiasta sen enempää vastustellut.


Sehän näissä karsimisissa on ongelma, että kun pala palalta nakerretaan, eikä kukaan huomaa nostaa meteliä, niin lopulta ollaan tilanteessa, jossa palvelutaso ei enää houkuttelekaan.

Ihmettelin aikoinaan esim. sitä, kun 3T:ltä otettiin säästöjen nimissä yksi vuoro pois päiväliikenteestä. Siitä oli ihan joukkoliikennenlautakunnan päätös. Hyvä niin, jos lautakunta sen hyväksyi. Mutta ehkä vuotta myöhemmin tehtiin sama homma 3B:lle ja tällä kertaa ilman mitään päätöksiä; se vuoro vaan hävisi. Eli pelisäännöt eivät olleet selkeät eikä päätöksentekopolku ollut johdonmukainen.

Nythän tuo ongelma on ratkaistu sillä, että HSL:n hallitus on lähinnä kumileimasin, joka ei juuri ota mihinkään kantaa eikä lähtökohtaisesti edes käsittele tällaisia asioita muutoin kuin kerran vuodessa liikennesuunnitelman osana (jossa on tuhat ja yksi osaa, joten sitä voi sitten miettiä, minkä verran hallituksen jäsenillä on aikaa, ymmärrystä ja tahtoa paneutua siihen).

Toisaalta ensi vuodelle kaavaillut melko rajut supistukset ratikkaliikenteestä on nyt saatu peruttua virkamiestyön ja puolueiden budjettineuvottelujen yhdistelmänä. Ehkä tämä ennakoikin positiivisempaa tulevaisuutta, jossa HSL selkeästi kertoo, mitä nykyinen liikenne maksaa ja Helsingin valtuusto päättää, annetaanko siihen rahat vai ei. Välivaiheet HSL:n hallituksineen ja HKL:n johtokuntineen jäävät pois. Ainakin tällä kertaa tulos tyydytti minua kovasti.

----------


## late-

> Nythän tuo ongelma on ratkaistu sillä, että HSL:n hallitus on lähinnä kumileimasin, joka ei juuri ota mihinkään kantaa eikä lähtökohtaisesti edes käsittele tällaisia asioita muutoin kuin kerran vuodessa liikennesuunnitelman osana (jossa on tuhat ja yksi osaa, joten sitä voi sitten miettiä, minkä verran hallituksen jäsenillä on aikaa, ymmärrystä ja tahtoa paneutua siihen).


Pitikös asioita esitellä päätöksentekijöille yhtenäisinä kokonaisuuksina vai pieninä paloina? Jos esitellään kokonaisuuksina, vaaditaan tietysti parempaa perehtymistä. Jos päätöksentekijät eivät perehdy, lienee ihan sama miten esitellään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitikös asioita esitellä päätöksentekijöille yhtenäisinä kokonaisuuksina vai pieninä paloina? Jos esitellään kokonaisuuksina, vaaditaan tietysti parempaa perehtymistä. Jos päätöksentekijät eivät perehdy, lienee ihan sama miten esitellään.


Tuo viimeinen lause on se kaikkein olennaisin. Jos poliittiset päätöksentekijät eivät oikeasti tee päätöksiä, vain vahvistavat virkamiesten jo tekemät päätökset, niin sittenhän on ihan sama miten ne poliitikoille esitellään. Periaatteessa vika on niissä päätöksentekijöissä. Niillähän on valta, jos ne sen vallan itselleen ottavat ja sitä käyttävät. Mutta jos eivät sitä tee, niin itseäänhän ne saavat siitä syyttää.

Kokonaisuuksia on sitten kaikenlaisia, osa liian pieniä ja osa liian suuria. Minusta tämä 10 välipalan tekeminen voi olla esimerkki liian pienestä kokonaisuudesta, johon kernaasti näkisin ympättäväksi vähän lihaa luiden ympärille, eli mitä niillä konkreettisesti aiotaan tehdä ja miten se vaikuttaa matkustajaan.

Sitten taas tuo koko HSL-seudun liikennesuunnitelma yhdeksi vuodeksi on samalla kertaa sekä liian suuri että liian pieni. Liian suuri siksi, että yhdessä nipussa on hyvin suuren maantieteellisen seudun koko linjasto, eikä poliitikko sisäistä sitä. Ymmärrän kyllä, että sitä on hankala pilkkoa osiin, sillä kaikki vaikuttaa kaikkeen. Voidaan käsitellä erikseen vaikka raitiolinjat tai Vantaan sisäiset bussilinjat, mutta sekään ei ole aitoa, koska ratikkalinjat vaikuttavat bussilinjastoon ja Vantaan sisäiset seutulinjoihin ym. Liian pieni se on siksi, että siinä puhutaan vain vuodesta kerrallaan ja pidemmälle menevä tähtäin puuttuu. Erikseen on sitten muutaman vuoden kehityssuunitelmat, jotka ymmärtääkseni tehdään noudatettaviksi, ja pidemmälle menevät heppoisemmat ideat, joita esitellään raportteina mutta joita ei tehdä sillä mielellä, että niitä oikeasti lähdettäisiin toteuttamaan.

Niin tai näin, aina väärin päin. Ei tämä helppoa ole.

----------


## brynkka

(Etsin foorumilta haulla enkä löytänyt ainakaan helposti, seuraavankaltaista ehdotusta matalattiaiseksi väliosaksi.)

NrII vaunujen välipalaversio on yleistynyt linjaliikenteessä ja omat matkustuskokemukseni ovat olleet yleisesti ottaen myönteisiä. MLNRV kulkee miellyttävän tasaisesti, verraten yksinivelisiin sisariinsa vetää enemmän matkustajia ja esteetön sisäänkäynti on vähentänyt jännittämistä huonojalkaisten matkustajien puolesta sekä tarvetta avustaa lastenvaunujen nostelussa. 

Valipalassa on 13 istuinta, neljä korkealattiaisella osuudella ja yhdeksän esteetöntä paikkaa matalla osuudella. Näistäkin kolme on taittoistuimia, lastenvaunujen kuljettamiseen tarkoitetussa tilassa. Esteettömät paikat ovat erityisen suosittuja "mummojen" keskuudessa, eikä niille tervejalkaisena oikein ilkeä mennä istuksimaan. Yksittäiset istuimet täyttyvät myös ensimmäisten joukossa, ilmeisesti niiden tarjoaman yksityisyyden takia. Itse matkustan mieluiten MLNRV:n peräosassa, josta on rattoisa seurata nivelletyjen osien kääntyilyä kaarteissa ellei ulkona satu olemaan kiintoisampaa katseltavaa.

Matalalattiainen väliosa toteutettuna Jacobsin-teleillä ei vaikuta eritysen tehokkaalta tavalta lisätä istumapaikkoja. Väliosa ei voi olla pidempi kuin teliväli, joka Helsingissä rajaa jäykän pituuden 6,4 metriin, eikä matalaa lattiaa saa kuin lyhyelle matkalle korkeiden telien väliin. Mutta juuri tämä näyttää olevan perinteinen tapa jatkaa jaakobintelillä varustettua nivelvaunua, muutostyö on mahdollisimman edullinen ja yksinkertainen toteuttaa. Lisätään "vain" välipala ja yksi teli, joka sekin tavallisesti moottoriton.

Takapuolituntumani tueksi laskin SRS:n sivuilta löytyvien tietojen perusteella muutamalle vaunutyypille suhdeluvun istumapaikkaa/vaunumetri, ml. läppäistuimet. Vähensin vaunujen pituudesta kuljettajanaition vaatimana (pipasta vedettynä) metrin, sillä eihän välipalalla ole tarkoitus pidentää vaunua vaan matkustamoa. Tämän perusteella Transtechin vaunussa on (suunnitelman mukaan) 3,3 istumapaikkaa metrillä, Valmetin neliakselisessa vuodelta 1959 2,5ip/m, Variossa 2,4ip/m, NrI/II 2ip/m ja MLNRV 1,9ip/m. Pelkän väliosan suhdeluku on 2 ip/m. Lievä ristiriitaisuus MLNRV:n ja NrI/II:n suhteen johtuu paikkamääristä, MLNRV:lle ilmoitettu 49 tuntuu liian pieneltä.

Itse yllätyin sekä Varion suuresta suhdeluvusta, joka tosin realisoituu ahtaina istuimina, että Nr-sarjan pienestä, joka vastaavasti tarjoaa runsaasti seisomatilaa väljillä käytävillään. Välipalavaunun suhdelukua heikentävät lisäksi kaksi niveltä, sama määrä on tosin tulossa Transtechin vaunuun ja Variossahan niveliä on neljä. "Transun" ja Varion eduksi pitää vielä lukea istumapaikkojen täysi esteettömyys, MLNRV:ssa esteettömiä paikkoja on noin viidesosa.

Enemmän suosittuja esteetömiä istumapaikkoja tarjoava väliosa on pyörinyt takaraivossani joitakin vuosia, mutta sopivaa ratkaisua ei ole juolahtanut mieleen. Lisävaikeutta futsimiseen on tuonut joskus Hesarista tai jostakin lukemani HKL:n pomon lausunto, jonka mukaan kääntyviä telejä ei pysty Helsingin rataverkolla liikennöivään matalalattiaiseen vaunuun sovittamaan.

Transtehin suunnittelijat eivät ilmeisesti ole lukeneet tai ainakaan uskoneet Hesaria, koska he ovat saaneet sovitettua telit suunnittelemaansa erittäin hienoon raitiovaunuun. Teliväli on lyhennetty viiteen metriin, jolloin telin ei tarvitse kääntyä runkoon nähden jyrkissäkään mutkissa yhtä paljon kuin 6,4 m telivälillä. SRS:n sivuston tietojen mukaan keskimmäinen, neliakselinen osa vaunua, on pyörästön osalta 2,15+5,0+2,15 m, jäykkä pituus siten luokkaa vajaa 9 m. Siinä on 32 kiinteää istuinta pyöräkoteloiden päällä ja mahdollisesti kolme läppäistuinta, ainakin havainnekuvista päätellen.

Päänraapimisen tuloksena ehdotan väliosaa, joka olisi rakennettu samanlaisella teliratkaisulla kuin "Transun" keskivaunu, mutta pituudeltaan hiukan lyhyempänä, jotta nivelten kääntyminen pienenisi ja jatkettu vaunu sopisi pysäkeille. Lyhennyksen seurauksena paikkamäärää vähennettäisiin kahdeksalla eli neliakselisen vaunun ensimmäinen ja viimeinen istuinrivi jätettäisiin pois ja portaat sijoittuisivat nivelten yteyteen äärimmäisten pyöräkoteloiden väliin. 2,3 metriä leveässä vaunussa 24(+3) istumapaikkaa olisivat yhtä avaria tai ahtaita kuin Varioissa ja lastenvaunutila arvioni mukaan aavistuksen pienempi kuin MLNRV:ssa.

Tälläinen väliosa olisi tietenkin kalliimpi valmistaa kuin nykyisin käytössä oleva, mutta tarjoisi kaksinkertaisen määrän jakkaroita, jotka olisivat lisäbonuksena kaikki esteettömiä. Arvelisin kustannuksen istumapaikkaa kohden olevan kuitenkin vähäisemmän verrattuna Jakobsin-telein toteutettuun väliosaan. Telit voisivat olla samoja kuin Transtehin vaunuun suunnitellut, mutta moottorittomia juoksutelejä eli niiden huollosta tai varaosajutuistakaan ei tarvitsisi erikseen huolehtia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olet sinänsä ihan oikeilla jäljillä tässä suunnitelmassasi. Jacobin teleillä tehdyn pitkän eli moninivelisen vaunun huono puoli on, että telejä ja niveliä tulee tarpeetoman tiheästi sen vuoksi, ettei kaarteessa voida käyttää vaunun keskellä hyväksi kaarteen ulkopuolista sallittua ulottumaa. Transtechilta tilatuissa HKL:n oman konseptin mukaisissa vaunuissa tämä asia on korjattu ja samalla on voitu lyhentää teliväliä niin, että käytävä voidaan laskea pyörien väliin. Tämä oli HKL:n oma lähtökohta uuden vaunukonseptin suunnittelussa.

Nr-vaunuihin voitaisiin periaatteessa tehdä samantapainen väliosa. Koska päätyvaunut ovat korkealattiaisia, ei tule ongelmaa siitä, että päätyvaunussa nivelen ja telin etäisyys on pidempi kuin välivaunun teliväli. Transtechilta tilatuissa vaunuissa se on sama ja sen on oltava sama, jotta päätyvaunun telin kiertymä ei tule suuremmaksi kuin keskivaunun telien kiertymä.

Kuvailemasi välipalan tekeminen Nr-vaunuihin ei ehkä olisi kuitenkaan taloudellisesti järkevä ratkaisu. Vaunujen nivelen rakenne täytyisi muuttaa kokonaan toisenlaiseksi. HKL:n konseptin välttämätön ominaisuus on, että nivel on toiminnallisesti pallonivel. Nr-vaunujen nivel kiertyy vain kahteen suuntaan. Kaikkiin suuntiin kiertyminen on tarpeen vaunun pituuden vuoksi sellaisella radalla kuin Helsingin katuverkko pakottaa radan olemaan. Nr-vaunujen ikäisiin vaunuihin ei ehkä kannattaisi enää tehdä niin kalliita muutoksia.

Transtechilta tilatuista vaunuista voin vielä todeta, kun itse olen perusmitat määrittänyt, että ne ovat maksimipituiset vaunut tällä konstruktiolla 15-metrin kaarresäteisiin. Tässä rakenteessa keskivaunun telivälin määrittää pienin kaarresäde ja kuten kirjoitin jo edellä, päätyvaunun nivelen ja telikeskiön etäisyyden on oltava sama kuin keskivaunun telivälin. Keskivaunun telin ja nivelen suurimman etäisyyden puoletaan määrittää kaarteessa sallittu ulkokaarteen puoleinen ylitys. Päätyvaunun telin ja vaunun pään etäisyys määräytyy myös ulkokaarteen puoleisesta sallitusta ylityksestä. Kaventamalla päätyä voidaan vaunua pidentää, mutta silläkin on rajansa. Kovin kapeasta päädystä ei ole juurikaan hyötyä.

Vielä paikkamäärien vertailusta. Uusien vaunujen suurin leveys tulee olemaan 2,4 metriä kun edelliset olivat 2,3. Matalattiarakenne johtaa välttämättömyydellä vaunun keskellä olevaan käytävään, jolloin 1+2 istuinjärjestys ei ole mahdollinen. Sama on tilanne Variossa. Kun siis istuinjärjestyksen on oltava 2+2, päädytään välttämättömyydellä suurempaan istuintiheyteen kuin Nr-vaunuissa. Matalalattiavaunuille yleinen ominaisuus onkin, ettei niissä voi valita vapaasti istuin- ja seisomatilan suhdetta. Pyöräkotelot on peitettävä istuimin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Transtechilta tilatuista vaunuista voin vielä todeta, kun itse olen perusmitat määrittänyt, että ne ovat maksimipituiset vaunut tällä konstruktiolla 15-metrin kaarresäteisiin.


Ja ne siis ovat 27,3-metrisiä tällä 15 m kaarresäteellä.

Jos minimikaarre olisi 18 m, kuinka pitkiä vaunuista silloin saisi?

Tämä on minusta todella mielenkiintoinen kysymys ajatellen sitä, että meillä kuitenkin aktiivisesti pyritään jyrkimmistä kaarteista eroon ja toisaalta olisi tarvetta pidemmille vaunuille. Jos edes raskaimmilla linjoilla voisi olla 18 m minimikaarrevaatimus ja voitaisiin luopua ajatuksesta, että joka vaunun täytyy päästä joka paikkaan rataverkolla, niin tässä saisi käytännössä samalla rahalla ehkä paljonkin lisäkapasiteettia. Muutama (?) lisämetri lähes ilmaiseksi, kun kalliita osia kuten niveliä, telejä ym ei tulisi lisää.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos edes raskaimmilla linjoilla voisi olla 18 m minimikaarrevaatimus ja voitaisiin luopua ajatuksesta, että joka vaunun täytyy päästä joka paikkaan rataverkolla, niin tässä saisi käytännössä samalla rahalla ehkä paljonkin lisäkapasiteettia. Muutama (?) lisämetri lähes ilmaiseksi, kun kalliita osia kuten niveliä, telejä ym ei tulisi lisää.


Voisiko nyt tilatuista vaunuista osa olla erimittaisia sopimuksen puitteissa, vai pitäisikö papereita sorvata uusiksi? Sinänsä luulisi Transtechin kyllä taipuvan harvinaisen pitkälle tilaajan toivomuksiin tämmöisessa saumassa. Luonteva kohta pidemmille vaunuille olis tietty Jokeri, kun sille on erikseen vaunutilauksessa optio ja kaarresäde on selvästi pidempi. Hanke vaan on taasen hamassa tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voisiko nyt tilatuista vaunuista osa olla erimittaisia sopimuksen puitteissa, vai pitäisikö papereita sorvata uusiksi?


Nyt tilattuja 40 vaunua ei minusta ole tarpeen muuttaa, mutta optioiden kohdalla tuo voisi tulla kyseeseen.

Optioiden joukossahan on jo nyt pidempi, 2-suuntainen jokerivaunu, jota on hahmoteltu niin pitkälle, että sillä on optiohintakin. Lie helpohko neuvottelukysymys muuttaa optioita niin, että osa lyhyiden vaunujen optioista hankintaankin pitkinä vaunuina (vaikka 1-suuntaisina) hiukan korkeammalla hinnalla.

----------


## MaZo

> Olet sinänsä ihan oikeilla jäljillä tässä suunnitelmassasi. Jacobin teleillä tehdyn pitkän eli moninivelisen vaunun huono puoli on, että telejä ja niveliä tulee tarpeetoman tiheästi sen vuoksi, ettei kaarteessa voida käyttää vaunun keskellä hyväksi kaarteen ulkopuolista sallittua ulottumaa.


Kuinka suuri ulosheitto Helsingin raitiotieverkolla sallitaan, eli kuinka pitkälle telin yli voidaan jatkaa vaunun koria tasalevyisenä? Nivelissähän keula ja perä on kavennettu uskoakseni ulosheiton pienentämiseksi kaarteissa.
Muistelen jossain nähneeni maininnan, että Transtechin käyttämä Helsinki konsepti (vai millä nimellä sitä kutsuttiinkaan) rajoittaa teliväliä ja vaunun leveyttä joiltain osin juuri kaarreulottuman takia - kyseessä saattoivat olla myös Tukholman metrovaunut, jonka telijärjestys on sama.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuinka suuri ulosheitto Helsingin raitiotieverkolla sallitaan, eli kuinka pitkälle telin yli voidaan jatkaa vaunun koria tasalevyisenä?


Ulosheitto riippuu kaarresäteestä. 34 metrin kaarresäde on kulminaatiopiste. Sitä pienemmillä säteillä ulosheiton määrää Nr-vaunun keulan nurkka ja suuremmilla Nr-vaunun kavennuksen alkupiste.

Mutta ratkaisevaa ei ole pelkästään ulosheitto, vaan myös telien välisen korinosan sisäylitys. Näistä yhteensä määräytyy kaartessa tarvittava pariraiteiden välinen etäisyys. Helsingin rataverkolla vaunut voivat kohdata kaarteessa, jossa sisäkaarteen raiteen kaarresäde on 17 metriä. Tällöin raiteiden keskiviivojen etäisyyden on oltava noin 3,3 metriä.




> Nivelissähän keula ja perä on kavennettu uskoakseni ulosheiton pienentämiseksi kaarteissa.


Kyllä. Ja samasta syystä myös 4-akselisissa vaunuissa oli kavennettu keula ja perä.




> Muistelen jossain nähneeni maininnan, että Transtechin käyttämä Helsinki konsepti (vai millä nimellä sitä kutsuttiinkaan) rajoittaa teliväliä ja vaunun leveyttä joiltain osin juuri kaarreulottuman takia - kyseessä saattoivat olla myös Tukholman metrovaunut, jonka telijärjestys on sama.


Teliväli määräytyy siitä, että vaunun halutaan menevän 15 metrin kaarteesta, mutta pyörien väliin pitää mahtua 500 mm leveä käytävä. Kun vielä tiedetään telin akseliväli ja pyörän halkaisija, saadaan suurin telille mahdollinen kiertymäkulma. Transtechin vaunulla sitä kiertymäkulmaa vastaa 5 metrin teliväli.

Kaarreulottumissa on otettava huomioon, että vaunujen tulee toimia paitsi toistensa, myös Nr-vaunujen kanssa. Kun teliväli on lyhyempi kuin Nr-vaunuissa, sisäulottuma jää pienemmäksi kuin Nr-vaunuissa, muistaakseni siitä huolimatta, että kori on 10 cm leveämpi. Ulosheiton rajoittaa siten Nr-vaunu, jonka kohtaaminen asettaa täyden korileveyden pituuden telikeskiöstä vaunun päätyä kohden. Transtechin vaunussa tämä etäisyys on n. 1,7 metriä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HSL:n hallitus on 14.6.2011 hyväksynyt, että 10 Nr I -vaunua varustetaan peruskorjauksen yhteydessä välipalalla. Valmistelu on tehty huolellisesti: on laskettu, millaiset kustannukset välipaloista tulee investoinnin muodossa ja osoitettu niille käyttökohde (linja 7), jolta saadaan liikennöintikustannussäästöjä, kun ruuhkavuorot voidaan jättää pois. Linjoille tulee siis läpi päivän 10 min vuoroväli. Säästöt ovat suuremmat kuin investointi, eli hanke kannattaa tehdä.

Ainoa hassu juttu, joka pistää silmään, on jälleen kerran emmetys. Kun vuoroväli pitenee, niin emme ennustaa, että linjan 7 matkustajamäärä Sörnäisten ja Pasilan välillä tippuu 22%. Näkis vaan! Nyt toivoisin, että matkustajalaskennat tehtäisiin todellisuudessakin, ensi talvena nykyisellä talvikauden vajaan 8 min vuorovälillä ja sitten vielä uudelleen tulevaisuudessa sillä 10 min vuorovälillä, ja katsottaisiin, mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui. Jonkun verran matkustajamäärä voi laskeakin, mutta epäilen, että lasku on enintään muutaman prosentin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ainoa hassu juttu, joka pistää silmään, on jälleen kerran emmetys. Kun vuoroväli pitenee, niin emme ennustaa, että linjan 7 matkustajamäärä Sörnäisten ja Pasilan välillä tippuu 22%. Näkis vaan! Nyt toivoisin, että matkustajalaskennat tehtäisiin todellisuudessakin, ensi talvena nykyisellä talvikauden vajaan 8 min vuorovälillä ja sitten vielä uudelleen tulevaisuudessa sillä 10 min vuorovälillä, ja katsottaisiin, mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui. Jonkun verran matkustajamäärä voi laskeakin, mutta epäilen, että lasku on enintään muutaman prosentin.


Tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa laskua voi tapahtuakin, sillä useinmiten seiskan käyttäjät voivat yhtä hyvin käyttää jotain muutakin linjaa matkaansa ja samalta pysäkiltä. Kuten vaikka Aleksilta Töölöön mennessä käytetään joko nelosta tai seiskaa, siitä riippuen kumpi tulee ensin pysäkille. Jos seiskan vuoroväliä hieman pidennetään, on vastaavasti hieman todennäköisempää, että jonkin toisen linjan raitiovaunu saapuu ensin pysäkille. Seurauksena on jonkunlainen siirtymä seiskalta muille linjoille. No just tolla välillä ei tietenkään ole vaihtoehtoja mutta toisaalta melkoinen osa matkustajista on tullut kyytiin ennen Sörnäistä taikka jatkavat Sörnäisisistä eteenpäin.

Käsittääkseni Emme on ihan pätevä työkalu ennustamaan tämäntapaisia muutoksia, kun liikenneympäristö ei oleellisesti muutu, vaan tehdään pikkusäätöjä. Minäkin toivon, että tässä yhteydessä tehtäisiin matkustajalaskentoja, niin saataisiin aineistoa, minkä avulla arvioda emmen käyttökelpoisuutta ja kehittää ylipäätäänkin ennustusmalleja, emmeen pohjautuvia tai aivan uusiakin, ehkä.

----------


## hylje

Vuorovälin muuttuessa seiska voi toisaalta tulla aika ajoin sopivasti ennen muita linjoja. Lisäksi kaikkien linjojen linjanopeus voi hieman nopeutua ruuhkaisilla osuuksilla kun tunnissa jää se yksi vaunu pois. Nyrkkisääntöä kahden minuutin erosta on vaikea päätellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa laskua voi tapahtuakin, sillä useinmiten seiskan käyttäjät voivat yhtä hyvin käyttää jotain muutakin linjaa matkaansa ja samalta pysäkiltä.


Kritisoinkin juuri väliä SÖ-PRA ja suurta %-lukua, koska tuolla osuudella ei ole muuta rv-tarjontaa. Ruuhka-aikaan ykkönen voi korvata Mäkelänkadulla jotain, muttei paljon.

Emme-ohjelma voi kuvitella, että matkustajat siirtyisivät 22-bussiin tai Mäkelänkadun busseihin ja kävelevät, mutta eivät matkustajat oikeasti käyttäydy niin.

Se on selvä, että esim. Manskulla lyhytmatkalaiset hyppäävät ensimmäiseen paikalle tulevaan vaunuun, ja mitä harvempi jonkun linjan vuoroväli on, sitä vähemmän se sattuu ensimmäisenä paikalle, kun matkustajia tulee tasaisena virtana.

Kokonaisuutena vuorovälin tasaaminen linjoilla 3 ja 7 sekä yhteinen osuus Eläintarhasta Topeliuksenkatua Kamppiin / Arkadiankadulle on minusta palvelutason parantamista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vuorovälin muuttuessa seiska voi toisaalta tulla aika ajoin sopivasti ennen muita linjoja.


Kyllä, aika ajoin. Mutta pitkällä aikavälillä vuoroväli määrittää, kuinka paljon kukin linja kerää matkustajia. Lyhyemmän vuorovälin linja tulee useammin sopivasti ennen muita linjoja.

Jos on kaksi linjaa (ne muut vaihtoehdot voidaan laskea tässä yhdeksi) ja linjoilla on eri vuoroväli, pitkän ajan kuluessa linjat saapuvat melko tasaisen satunnaisesti pysäkille. Tällöin matkustajamäärät jakautuvat tasaisesti vuorovälien käänteisessä suhteessa.

Toisin sanoen, jos alkutilanteessa vuorovälit ovat 4 min ja 7 min, 4 min linja saa 7/11 (64 %) matkustajista ja 7 min linja 4/11 (36 %). Jos 7 min linjan vuoroväli kasvatetaan 10 minuuttiin, jako on 10/14 (71 %) ja 4/14 (29 %). Vähenemä 36 %-yksikköä -> 29 %-yks. tarkoittaa 19 % laskua käyttäjämäärissä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kritisoinkin juuri väliä SÖ-PRA ja suurta %-lukua, koska tuolla osuudella ei ole muuta rv-tarjontaa. Ruuhka-aikaan ykkönen voi korvata Mäkelänkadulla jotain, muttei paljon.
> 
> Emme-ohjelma voi kuvitella, että matkustajat siirtyisivät 22-bussiin tai Mäkelänkadun busseihin ja kävelevät, mutta eivät matkustajat oikeasti käyttäydy niin.


Ok, olin siis pikkasen hätäinen. Jotain tuommoista Emme varmaankin luulee ja olisi hyvä tehdä sille jotain. En hetkeäkään kuvittele, että asian korjaaminen olisi helppoa, tietyissä tilanteissa matkustajat vaihtavat linjaa, tietyissä taas sitkeästi pitävät kiinni totutuista tavoista. Isona selittävänä tekijänä lienee raitiovaunu- ja bussipysäkkien sijainti toisistaan erillään: matkustaja joutuu ensin päättämään, meneekö bussilla vai raitiovaunulla ja sitten jos sopiva bussi tulisikin kohdalle, siitä ei ole mitään iloa. Ohimennen sanoen, käsittääkseni tämä tekijä toimii ykkösen kohdalla raitiovaunua vastaan, ihmiset menevät mieluummin bussipysäkille, eikä sopivasti kohdalle tulevasta raitiovaunusta ole iloa. On helppo ennustaa, että jonkin kriittisen kynnyksen vuorovälissä jälkeen, sanotaan noin 10 min, ykkösen käyttäjämäärät lisääntyisivät hyppäyksenomaisesti, hyvinkin kaksinkertaisiksi.

----------


## Albert

> On helppo ennustaa, että jonkin kriittisen kynnyksen vuorovälissä jälkeen, sanotaan noin 10 min, ykkösen käyttäjämäärät lisääntyisivät hyppäyksenomaisesti, hyvinkin kaksinkertaisiksi.


Vaikka menee ohi aiheen...
Varmasti näin kävisi ykkösellä. Mielekäs vuoroväli ja tarjonta ma-su aamusta iltaan. Ja miten helppoa olisi saada Mäkelänkadulle spåralle 0-viive-etuudet.

----------


## MrArakawa

> On helppo ennustaa, että jonkin kriittisen kynnyksen vuorovälissä jälkeen, sanotaan noin 10 min, ykkösen käyttäjämäärät lisääntyisivät hyppäyksenomaisesti, hyvinkin kaksinkertaisiksi.


Millaisia matkustajamääriä ykkönen keräsi vuosituhannen alussa, kun sitä liikennöitiin vielä 11-12 min vuorovälillä? Löytyykö jostain tilastoa, jota voisi verrata tämän päivän tilanteeseen?

----------


## Albert

> Millaisia matkustajamääriä ykkönen keräsi vuosituhannen alussa, kun sitä liikennöitiin vielä 11-12 min vuorovälillä? Löytyykö jostain tilastoa, jota voisi verrata tämän päivän tilanteeseen?


Oikea raitiovaunulinja 1 katosi jo viime vuosituhannella.
Sunnuntailiikenne lopetettiin jo 01.01.1978 alkaen ja lauantailiikenne 01.01.2004 alkaen. 
Viime vuosituhannen viime vuosikymmeninä (siis kauhean kauan sitten) liikennöi Mäkelänkatua liutajas bussilinjoja ja ihmisillä oli myös varaa (ajatella) ostaa henkilöautoja.
Mutta ykkösellä riitti matkustajia, koska se oli oikea ratikkalinja! 
Nyt kun arkenakin päivällä vuorovälit ovat naurettavat, niin kuka niille pysäkeille menisi odottamaan. Tosin olen monasti päivälläkin nähnyt päättärillä ihmisiä odottamassa ykköstä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Millaisia matkustajamääriä ykkönen keräsi vuosituhannen alussa, kun sitä liikennöitiin vielä 11-12 min vuorovälillä? Löytyykö jostain tilastoa, jota voisi verrata tämän päivän tilanteeseen?


Linjan 1/1A nousevat matkustajat arkivuorokautta kohden:

1989 - 13 600
1992 - 10 400
1995 - 13 000
1999 - 8 000
2002 - 10 900
2006 - 7 300
2008 - 7 200
2009 - 7 100

Tuoreimpia lukuja minulla ei ole. Ysi lie vaikuttanut jonkin verran.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Linjan 1/1A nousevat matkustajat arkivuorokautta kohden:
> 
> 1989 - 13 600
> 1992 - 10 400
> 1995 - 13 000
> 1999 - 8 000
> 2002 - 10 900
> 2006 - 7 300
> 2008 - 7 200
> ...


Eli matkustajamäärät vuodesta 1989 ovat lähes puolittuneet. Ja kun kaupunkirakenne ei ole muuttunut tuosta ja tuskinpa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäosuudet, niin potentiaalia käyttäjämäärän lähes kaksinkertaistamiseen pitäisi olla...

----------


## hmikko

> Eli matkustajamäärät vuodesta 1989 ovat lähes puolittuneet. Ja kun kaupunkirakenne ei ole muuttunut tuosta ja tuskinpa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäosuudet, niin potentiaalia käyttäjämäärän lähes kaksinkertaistamiseen pitäisi olla...


Luulenpa, että asumisväljyys juurikin ykkösen palvelemilla vanhoilla asuinaluilla on kasvanut selvästi sitten vuoden 1989. Tämänkin takia pitäisi linjaa jatkaa ainakin Oulunkylän asemalle Raide-Jokerin linjaukselle asti.

----------


## petteri

> Ainoa hassu juttu, joka pistää silmään, on jälleen kerran emmetys. Kun vuoroväli pitenee, niin emme ennustaa, että linjan 7 matkustajamäärä Sörnäisten ja Pasilan välillä tippuu 22%. Näkis vaan! Nyt toivoisin, että matkustajalaskennat tehtäisiin todellisuudessakin, ensi talvena nykyisellä talvikauden vajaan 8 min vuorovälillä ja sitten vielä uudelleen tulevaisuudessa sillä 10 min vuorovälillä, ja katsottaisiin, mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui. Jonkun verran matkustajamäärä voi laskeakin, mutta epäilen, että lasku on enintään muutaman prosentin.


Matkustajalaskennat? Eikö matkalippujen tarkastuksesta saa aika hyvän infon paljonko vaunuissa on matkustajia?

----------


## aki

Kaupunginhallituksen päätöksessä 10.10 puolletaan kymmenen vanhan NrI-vaunun peruskorjausta ja välipalan lisäämistä niihin http://www.hel.fi/hki/helsinki/fi/P_...0-10_Khs_35_El

Nyt kun vielä Valtuusto hyväksyy esityksen niin vaunujen peruskorjaus ja välipalojen lisäys olisi tarkoitus toteuttaa vuosina 2012-2013.

Varmaankin peruskorjattavat kymmenen vaunua ovat niitä joita ei ole vielä lainkaan peruskorjattu, tällaisia ovat 31, 37, 43, 48, 49, 50, 51, 60, 61, 62, 63 ja 68.

----------


## iiko

> Varmaankin peruskorjattavat kymmenen vaunua ovat niitä joita ei ole vielä lainkaan peruskorjattu, tällaisia ovat 31, 37, 43, 48, 49, 50, 51, 60, 61, 62, 63 ja 68.


Niinkuin varmaan on käytännöllisintä, laitetaan ne palikat sellaisiin vaunuihin, jotka ovat vasta menossa huoltoon. Mutta siitä huolimatta jättäisin 31:n nykmittoihinsa; onhan se sentään ensimmäinen nivelvaunu Helsingissä. (olettaen että nämä ovat tulleet järjestyksessä) Sen jopa remppaisin alkuperäisen näköiseksi...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta siitä huolimatta jättäisin 31:n nykmittoihinsa; onhan se sentään ensimmäinen nivelvaunu Helsingissä. (olettaen että nämä ovat tulleet järjestyksessä) Sen jopa remppaisin alkuperäisen näköiseksi...


Ensimmäinenhän se on, ja ensimmäisenä nivelenä se Helsinkiin aikanaan saapuikin. Ja tätä ensimmäisyyttä saatetaan hyvinkin kunnioittaa alkuperäisillä väreillä yms. jutuilla, kun sen aika koittaa...

----------


## Compact

> Niinkuin varmaan on käytännöllisintä, laitetaan ne palikat sellaisiin vaunuihin, jotka ovat vasta menossa huoltoon. Mutta siitä huolimatta jättäisin 31:n nykymittoihinsa; onhan se sentään ensimmäinen nivelvaunu Helsingissä. (olettaen että nämä ovat tulleet järjestyksessä) Sen jopa remppaisin alkuperäisen näköiseksi...


"Jostain" syystä se on ollut jo pitkään nostettuna syrjään rataverkolta KH:ssa. Milloinkahan se tienasi viimeksi linjakilometrejä?

----------


## Albert

Jokin 50 -sarjalainen (ei 50) oli Vallilassa riisutun näköisenä pari päivää sitten. Näin vain ohimennen, kun tallin ovi oli auki. Ja oli tallissa, josta lähdetään ja johon tullaan, eli 17. Sitten veikkaisin Koskelassa näkemääni vaunua 68 myös lisäpalavaunuksi.
Eli 63 ja veikkaus 5x ja 68.

----------


## rvk1249

Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrI-vaununa / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV-vaununa) 
34 / 1.3.2012 v.40 @4 / N/A38 / 30.3.2012 v.173 @7B / N/A63 / 21.12.2011 v.73 @7A / N/A

----------


## NS

> Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrI-vaununa / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV-vaununa)


Jatkossa meillä on siis sekä ensimmäisen että toisen sarjan MLNRV-vaunuja, eli pitäisikö niitä alkaa merkitä ykkös- ja kakkospäättein? MLNRVI ja MLNRVII tai kenties MLNRV1 ja MLNRV2?

----------


## killerpop

> Jatkossa meillä on siis sekä ensimmäisen että toisen sarjan MLNRV-vaunuja, eli pitäisikö niitä alkaa merkitä ykkös- ja kakkospäättein? MLNRVI ja MLNRVII tai kenties MLNRV1 ja MLNRV2?


Parempi olisi yksinkertaistaa kirjoitusasua: NR1LE, NR2LE

----------


## rvk1249

> Jatkossa meillä on siis sekä ensimmäisen että toisen sarjan MLNRV-vaunuja, eli pitäisikö niitä alkaa merkitä ykkös- ja kakkospäättein? MLNRVI ja MLNRVII tai kenties MLNRV1 ja MLNRV2?


Miksi ne pitää erottaa toisistaan muuten kuin, että toiset on numeroilla 71-112 ja toiset ei? Ei MLRV vaunuja eroteta toisistaan MLRV1 ja MLRV2, vaan numeroilla 201-220 ja 221-240.

----------


## Albert

> Ei MLRV vaunuja eroteta toisistaan MLRV1 ja MLRV2, vaan numeroilla 201-220 ja 221-240.


Mitä, mitä, mitä?

----------


## risukasa

> Miksi ne pitää erottaa toisistaan muuten kuin, että toiset on numeroilla 71-112 ja toiset ei? Ei MLRV vaunuja eroteta toisistaan MLRV1 ja MLRV2, vaan numeroilla 201-220 ja 221-240.


Onko ensimmäisen ja toisen sarjan Varioissa vastaavan luokan teknisiä eroja kuin nivelissä? Pikkunippeleissä löytyy muutoksia molemmista, mutta NRI:ssä ja II:ssa on ihan oleellisiakin teknisiä eroavaisuuksia.

----------


## Safka

> Mitä, mitä, mitä?


Sitä, että 20 vaunun tilaus oli alkuperäinen ja toiset 20 tilattiin optiona melkein samantien; näin muistelen. Käytännössä sarjoissa ei ole mitään eroa, vaan uudempi sarja sisältää vain vähäisiä viilauksia. Enkä muuten ole varma, onko asia edes noin, sillä "2-sarjan" vaunujahan saapui jo ennen kuin "1-sarja" oli kokonaan toimitettu; eli viimeisissä "1-sarjan" vaunuissa saattaa olla vastaavat muutokset, mene tiedä. Joku kalustofriikimpi selvittäköön asian.
Ainoa ero, minkä pystyn varmasti näkemään, on kuljettajan oikean jalan kohdilla: siellä palaa toistakymmentä punaista lediä, kun turvalaite on toiminnassa. Mutten muista sitäkään kummassa sarjassa näin on  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> Ainoa ero, minkä pystyn varmasti näkemään, on kuljettajan oikean jalan kohdilla: siellä palaa toistakymmentä punaista lediä, kun turvalaite on toiminnassa. Mutten muista sitäkään kummassa sarjassa näin on


Turvalaitteen jalkakytkimen valo on uudemman sarjan ominaisuus.

----------


## NS

> Miksi ne pitää erottaa toisistaan muuten kuin, että toiset on numeroilla 71-112 ja toiset ei? Ei MLRV vaunuja eroteta toisistaan MLRV1 ja MLRV2, vaan numeroilla 201-220 ja 221-240.


Toki numero yksilöi MLNRV-vaunun ilman 1- tai 2-päätettäkin, mutta koska täällä yleisesti on puhuttu erikseen NrI- ja NrII-vaunuista (esimerkiksi tämän viestiketjun nimessä), niin eikö sarjaan viittaavan numeron pitäisi pysyä mukana myös vaunun madalluksen jälkeen?

----------


## pehkonen

> Toki numero yksilöi MLNRV-vaunun ilman 1- tai 2-päätettäkin, mutta koska täällä yleisesti on puhuttu erikseen NrI- ja NrII-vaunuista (esimerkiksi tämän viestiketjun nimessä), niin eikö sarjaan viittaavan numeron pitäisi pysyä mukana myös vaunun madalluksen jälkeen?


Aivan niin. Samaa vanhaa sarjaahan ne ovat, mutta vain päivitettyjä versioita. Eli voisihan sanoa, että NrI.0 on alkuperäinen 34 ja sitten NrI.2 on välipalaversio. Toki samalla tavoin saataisiin kaikki muutkin muutokset mukaan, kuten rahastajanpaikan poisto NrI.1. Sekä keskiosan penkkien muutokset yms.

----------


## Albert

> Enkä muuten ole varma, onko asia edes noin, sillä "2-sarjan" vaunujahan saapui jo ennen kuin "1-sarja" oli kokonaan toimitettu; eli viimeisissä "1-sarjan" vaunuissa saattaa olla vastaavat muutokset, mene tiedä. 
> Ainoa ero, minkä pystyn varmasti näkemään, on kuljettajan oikean jalan kohdilla: siellä palaa toistakymmentä punaista lediä, kun turvalaite on toiminnassa. Mutten muista sitäkään kummassa sarjassa näin on


MLRV"1" HKL 219 on toimitettu viimeisenä 21.01.2004  :Wink: . "Viimeinen" eli HKL 240 (MLRV"2"), on toimitettu 23.06.2003.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:51 ----------




> Toki numero yksilöi MLNRV-vaunun ilman 1- tai 2-päätettäkin, mutta koska täällä yleisesti on puhuttu erikseen NrI- ja NrII-vaunuista (esimerkiksi tämän viestiketjun nimessä), niin eikö sarjaan viittaavan numeron pitäisi pysyä mukana myös vaunun madalluksen jälkeen?


Ei se niillä taida olla niin tarkkaa. Eihän Saksassa aikanaan peruskorjatuille NRI -vaunuillekaan ole omaa tunnusta.

----------


## rvk1249

> Ei se niillä taida olla niin tarkkaa. Eihän Saksassa aikanaan peruskorjatuille NRI -vaunuillekaan ole omaa tunnusta.


Jep. Ei ole niin tarkkaa. Asiakkaan kannalta on sama tuliko aikoinaan NrI vai NrII eli NRV. Jatkossa sama onko MLNRV ykkös vai kakkossarjasta tehty matalalattianivelraitiovaunu.

37 taitaa olla 4. Saksaan menijä.

----------


## vristo

> Jep. Ei ole niin tarkkaa.


Ei nyt aivan noinkaan, minun mielestäni. Onhan Nr-sarjoen välillä ihan maallikoillekin näkyviä eroja. Eiväthän Sm1- ja Sm2-junatkaan ole "samoja", vaikka samantapaisia ovatkin ( toki niiden väliset erot ovat huomattavampia kun Nr-sarjojen).

----------


## rvk1249

> Ei nyt aivan noinkaan, minun mielestäni. Onhan Nr-sarjoen välillä ihan maallikoillekin näkyviä eroja. Eiväthän Sm1- ja Sm2-junatkaan ole "samoja", vaikka samantapaisia ovatkin ( toki niiden väliset erot ovat huomattavampia kun Nr-sarjojen).


No, en tiedä virallista nimeä tuleville väliosavaunuille, mutta tiedän oman työni kannalta sen olevan sama kumpi MLNRV on kyseessä. Matala osa niissä molemmissa on, ja yhtä paljon paikkoja (toivottavasti).

----------


## vristo

Mitäs tälle hankkeelle kuuluu tällä hetkellä?

----------


## aki

> Ei nyt aivan noinkaan, minun mielestäni. Onhan Nr-sarjoen välillä ihan maallikoillekin näkyviä eroja. Eiväthän Sm1- ja Sm2-junatkaan ole "samoja", vaikka samantapaisia ovatkin ( toki niiden väliset erot ovat huomattavampia kun Nr-sarjojen).


Myös HKL:n omilla sivuilla kummatkin Nr-sarjat esitellään kalusto-osiossa erillään, vaunut 31-70 on merkitty tunnuksella NRV I ja vaunut 71-112 tunnuksella MLNRV II. 
Jatkossa koko Nr-sarjasta tulee siis olemaan kolmea eri versiota, NRV I, MLNRV I ja MLNRV II.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL 63:een on asennettu matalalattiainen väliosa ja se on tullut takaisin Suomeen lokakuun alussa. Liikenteessä vaunu tullaan näkemään aikaisintaan joulukuussa. Kuva väliosallisesta HKL 63:sta.

----------


## rvk1249

Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrI-vaununa / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV1-vaununa) 
34 / 1.3.2012 v.40 @4 / N/A37 / 23.5.2012 v.93 @10 / N/A38 / 30.3.2012 v.173 @7B / N/A50 / 10.12.2012 v.190 @10 / N/A60 / 19.10.2012 v.106 @1A / N/A63 / 21.12.2011 v.73 @7A / N/A68 / 15.6.2012 v.2 @1/1A / N/A


Näistä 38 saapui perjantaina 11.1.13 Vallilaan 11 maissa.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrI-vaununa / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV1-vaununa) 
> 34 / 1.3.2012 v.40 @4 / N/A37 / 23.5.2012 v.93 @10 / N/A38 / 30.3.2012 v.173 @7B / N/A50 / 10.12.2012 v.190 @10 / N/A60 / 19.10.2012 v.106 @1A / N/A63 / 21.12.2011 v.73 @7A / N/A68 / 15.6.2012 v.2 @1/1A / N/A
> 
> 
> Näistä 38 saapui perjantaina 11.1.13 Vallilaan 11 maissa.


Ilta-Sanomissa 16.1.2013 on aiheesta uutinen

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...omments-anchor

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ilta-Sanomissa 16.1.2013 on aiheesta uutinen
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...omments-anchor


Kuvassa näyttää, niin kuin rekka tulisi Lahdenväylän rampilta ja olisi menossa Lahdenväylän rampille. Ilmeisesti satamasta (vasemmalta) tullessaan rekka ei ole mahtunut kääntymään suoraan Lahdenväylän rampille ja on peruuttanut itsensä suoraksi?

Kuvahan täytyy siis olla tästä: http://goo.gl/maps/jb4jG

----------


## zige94

> Ilta-Sanomissa 16.1.2013 on aiheesta uutinen
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...omments-anchor


Tuttua iltasanomat laatua otsikossa havaittavissa. Miten tuo on muka eksynyt?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuttua iltasanomat laatua otsikossa havaittavissa. Miten tuo on muka eksynyt?


Pientä huumoria ehkä?

----------


## zige94

> Pientä huumoria ehkä?


Tuota tuskin huumoriksi ymmärtäisi uutispalvelussa kuitenkaan... Ja eikös silloin lainausmerkkien sisällä olisi pitänyt olla tuo eksyi -sana?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja eikös silloin lainausmerkkien sisällä olisi pitänyt olla tuo eksyi -sana?


"Ironiaa" "ei" "tarvitse" "aina" "laittaa" "lainausmerkkeihin".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:39 ----------




> Tuota tuskin huumoriksi ymmärtäisi uutispalvelussa kuitenkaan...


Tämäkin on hyvä esimerkki lauseesta, jossa on selvästi ironista sarkasmia ilman lainausmerkkejä.

Ai eikun oletkin tosissasi? Tässä voin nyt korostaa lainausmerkein sarkasmiani: Iltapäivälehtien "uutispalvelussa" ei kannata mitään ottaa tosissaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Iltapäivälehtien "uutispalvelussa" ei kannata mitään ottaa tosissaan.


Nythän uskottavuus menee samalla myös Nelonen Median radiokanavien uutisilta.  :Wink: 
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ar...532186070.html

Nelonen itse on sentään valinnut kumppanikseen HS:n. Kaikki nämä toki kuuluvat Sanoma-konserniin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tämä kuuluisi ehkä taas jo offtopic-osastolle (jossa on journalismin laadusta jo ennestään keskustelua), mutta heitän nyt silti vielä yhden iltapäivälehtinaljailun: Jos iltapäivälehden uutisen otsikko on kysymyslause, vastaus siihen on aina "ei". Tyyliin: "Onko tässä Suomen tuleva presidentti?" "Ei." "Onko tämä Helsingin paras ravintola?" "Ei."

----------


## Lamuski

Vaunu #63 havaittu ulkoilemassa Vallilan hallin pihalla. Vaunusta löytyy ledilinjakilvet valkoisella tekstillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaunu #63 havaittu ulkoilemassa Vallilan hallin pihalla. Vaunusta löytyy ledilinjakilvet valkoisella tekstillä.


Katos vaan! Näyttääkö hyvältä? Näkyvätkö numerot ja teksti hyvin?

----------


## Lamuski

> Katos vaan! Näyttääkö hyvältä? Näkyvätkö numerot ja teksti hyvin?


Hyvältä näyttää ja tekstikin näkyi aika hyvin auringon paisteessa. Ensi viikolla vaunun pitäisi tulla liikenteeseen.

----------


## Albert

> Katos vaan! Näyttääkö hyvältä? Näkyvätkö numerot ja teksti hyvin?


Katsoo vaikka SRS -uutisten sivulta, niin hyvin näkyy!

----------


## Jusa

> Katsoo vaikka SRS -uutisten sivulta,


No niin sehän se oli, vuosi on vaihtunut ja pitää muistaa vaihtaa suosikin osoite uusiksi!  :Eek:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vaunu #63 havaittu ulkoilemassa Vallilan hallin pihalla. Vaunusta löytyy ledilinjakilvet valkoisella tekstillä.


Näyttäisi olevan Mobitecin kilvet, ainakin kuvasta katsottuna.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vaunu #63 havaittu ulkoilemassa Vallilan hallin pihalla. Vaunusta löytyy ledilinjakilvet valkoisella tekstillä.


Ovatko valkoiset ledit oransseja paremmat?

----------


## jodo

Valkoiset LEDikilvet on ilmeisesti tulossa myös Transtechin vaunuihin.

----------


## iiko

> Vaunu #63 havaittu ulkoilemassa Vallilan hallin pihalla. Vaunusta löytyy ledilinjakilvet valkoisella tekstillä.


Vihdoinkin kunnolliset kilvet! Toivottavasti tuollaiset vaihdetaan muihinkin vaikkapa seuraavan isomman huollon yhteydessä!

----------


## ess

Hyvä että vihdoin saadaan led-kilpiä. Itse olisin suosinut tosin keltaisia ledejä perinteitä kunnioittaakseni. Valkoisista ledeistä tulee mieleen Kööpenhamina.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hyvä että vihdoin saadaan led-kilpiä. Itse olisin suosinut tosin keltaisia ledejä perinteitä kunnioittaakseni. Valkoisista ledeistä tulee mieleen Kööpenhamina.


Perinteitä?

19261955 pääsääntöisesti valkoisella pohjalla musta linjatunnus, jo tuota ennen samaa yhdistelmää käytettiin osalla linjoista
1955199x pääsääntöisesti mustalla pohjalla valkoinen linjatunnus, enpä nyt muista milloin ensimmäiset keltanumeroiset tulivat peruskorjattuihin niveliin
199x2013 pääsääntöisesti mustalla pohjalla keltainen linjatunnus

Kyllä valkoinen linjatunnus mustalla pohjalla kunnioittaa perinteitä enemmän kuin keltainen.

----------


## Albert

Ja "auringossahan" oli mustaa valkoisella tai päinvastoin (irtonumerot, kilvet).

----------


## Piirka

> 1955199x pääsääntöisesti mustalla pohjalla valkoinen linjatunnus, enpä nyt muista milloin ensimmäiset keltanumeroiset tulivat peruskorjattuihin niveliin
> 199x2013 pääsääntöisesti mustalla pohjalla keltainen linjatunnus


Peruskorjausrumba alkoi 1993. 45 saattoi olla ensimmäinen keltalinjatunnuksellinen yksilö? Ainakin vaunun kylkimaalauskuvio poikkesi kaikista muista nivelistä.

----------


## JE

Kyllä, vaunu 45 oli ensimmäinen keltanumeroinen. Vaunun keltahelmaista väritystäkin oli käsittääkseni ajateltu uudeksi Helsingin väriksi, mutta muutos jäi hyväksymättä.

----------

